# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Police, CRS et abus de pouvoirs

## pmithrandir

Depuis que je suis au Canada, j'ai l'impression de voir dans les journeaux franais une monte des violences policires assez importante.

Lorsqu'il y a 2-3 ans un journaliste se prenait un coup de matraque, le service de presse arretait limite de travailler en protestation.

En revanche depuis hier, on peut voir circuler des videos de journaliste de canal+ et de TF1 se faisant matraquer sans que cela ne fasse plus de vagues que cela...

De la mme faon, j'ai l'impression que les policiers dans leur ensemble se lachent de plus en plus et qu'il n'y a aucun signe de leur hierarchie pour leur faire comprendre qu'ils doivent tre plus exemplaires que les citoyens, et non pas des voyoux prsent pour la castagne...(ca fait limite holigan ou ultra  force...)

Pensez vous que cela soit juste une mdiatisation plus importante, due au fait que maintenant tout le monde a une camra chez lui(tel portable), donc que les preuves sont facile a trouver et  diffuser.

Ou en revanche qu'il y a vraiment une rellee impunit, ce qui serait vraiment trs grave.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Depuis que je suis au Canada, j'ai l'impression de voir dans les journeaux franais une monte des violences policires assez importante.


C'est marrant j'ai pas cette impression en France.  ::mouarf:: 




> qu'ils doivent tre plus exemplaires que les citoyens, et non pas des voyoux prsent pour la castagne...(ca fait limite holigan ou ultra  force...)


Va aux US et essaie d'insulter/frapper/faire obstruction aux flics. Tu m'en dira des nouvelles. A cot de pas mal de pays, les policiers franais sont un exemple de patience. Faut dire que la gauche franaise n'arrange rien.




> Pensez vous que cela soit juste une mdiatisation plus importante


Et oui. Merci les journaleux qui servent  rien.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Personnellement je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait plus de violence policires en France.... Dans ma ville cet t il y a eu des meutes dans un quartier suite  un braqueur qui est mort pendant une fusillade avec les forces de l'ordre. La police n'avait pas les autorisations pour faire ce qui tait ncessaire pour stopper rapidement ces meutes : utiliser la force. Un exemple : un tireur d'lite du GIGN (ou GIPN je ne sais plus) aurait eu dans sa ligne de mire un jeune avec un lance-roquettes qui attendait l'hlico de police qui tournait h24 au-dessus de ce quartier sans avoir eu l'autorisation d'appuyer sur la dtente... Heureusement aucune roquette n'est partie ( ma connaissance mais je pense qu'un hlico qui se crashe aurait fait du bruit surtout avec la mdiatisation autour de cette affaire)...

Edit : grill par grafikm_fr qui a mieux rsum que moi la situation

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je ne crois pas. 

Moi, j'ai au contraire le sentiment qu'il y a de plus en plus de violence faite aux policiers et de procs d'intention  leur encontre.

Un policier se fait tirer dessus, c'est limite si ce n'est pas lui qui a provoqu les voyous (ben oui, qu'allait-il faire dans cette partie de la ville ?) 

Un policier blesse ou tue un mec qui force un barrage de police, et c'est une meute, les flics sont des voyous...  ::aie:: 

Je pense que l'tat gnral en France se dgrade srieusement, et ce n'est pas la politique actuelle qui va amliorer les choses. Quand on voit les effectifs de police fondre comme neige au soleil, plus a ira moins les policiers se sentiront en scurit, et plus il y aura de drapage. Pour moi, je tire mon chapeau aux flics,  leur place, j'aurais remplac mon revolver par une mitraillette et ma voiture de police par un char !

----------


## Benoit_Durand

J'ai vcu une anne au Qubec et lisais les journaux qubcois et un peu la presse franaise (  chaque fois les ditions gratuites en lignes ex : lemonde.fr). Et je trouvais des faits dans les journaux qubcois qui n'taient pas relays par les journaux franais. En gnral a ne donnait pas envie de retourner en France.

C'est comme les meutes qu'il y avait eu en banlieue parisienne avec l'affaire des enfants morts lectrocuts. Vu d'Amrique du Nord par les mdias locaux a ressemblait  une guerre civile.

Au final je ne sais pas si ce sont les mdias amricains qui cherchent la petite bte ou si les mdias franais sont plutt cool avec les forces de l'ordre. Pour ma part, dans ma vie de tous les jours je n'ai pas ressenti de monter de violence des policiers.

a se trouve nous critiquons la censure en chine, en Core ... alors que ces mmes pays critiquent autant la censure chez nous ! Ne pas oublier que la France est 43me dans le classement RSF de la libert de la presse.  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est comme les meutes qu'il y avait eu en banlieue parisienne avec l'affaire des enfants morts lectrocuts. Vu d'Amrique du Nord par les mdias locaux a ressemblait  une guerre civile.


On devrait leur rappeler les meutes de 1992  LA,  ces journaleux. Ou leur faire faire un tour dans une favela brsilienne.

----------


## pmithrandir

> j'ai l'impression de voir dans les journeaux franais


Je parle de journeaux francais la... au canada je vous rappelle que tout le monde s'en fout de la France sauf pour le shopping et le tourisme.
(comme vous vous foutez des canadiens sauf pour le sirop d'erable et les bbs phoques..)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le flic exemple de gentillesse en France, ca me fait rire, je les trouvent bien plus respecteux ici.En parole surtout. Je n'ai jamais vu personne avoir peur dd'un flic dans mon entourage. Ils inspire la sympathie et savent sourire..
Le seul debordement qu'il y ait eu dernirement a t pour le G20, en particulier a mon avis parce que les politiques s'en sont mls entre le premier et le second jour pour "combattre" les dgats matriels.
En raction, ils ont quand mme le droit  plusieurs enqutes au niveau provincial, fdral, etc... parce qu'ils ont detenus 1000 personnes pendant 24 heures...

On est a des annes lumires de matraque dans la tronche, de blesss etc... surtout qu'en France, personne ne s'emouvrait des 24 heures, c'est une garde  vue normale...

Attention, je ne cherche pas a diaboliser les flics, quand ils se font tirs dessus, ou qu'ils gardent leur calme pour ne pas rpliquer et envenimer la situatrion, je les applaudis volontier. Le flic aurait tir sur le mec au lance roquette j'aurais t dans les premiers  le feliciter. C'est son boulot et un lance roquette c'est une arme de guerre. ca n'aurait peut etre pas fait de mal dailleur de faire un exemple, si ce n'est que le mec aurait peut etre presser la gachette...

En revanche, lorsque l'on charge des manifestants, des journalistes qui se sont identifis, ca me pose un problme. Mme chose quand on profite d'une charge pour "discretement" foutre une ou deux claques au passage...

Si les policiers font une monte des violences et ne respete plus la population quand elle n'est pas violente physiquement, ils ne trouveront en facee d'eux que des personnes qui viendront de plus en plus armes et protges. Quand vous savez que vous allez vous faire casser la gueule, vous ramenez vos potes et un pied de biche pour dloger les pavs...  Vous ne tendez pas l'autre joue.
Une population, surtout en foule, n'est pas facile a canaliser encore moins a calmer ou a rationaliser.

En revanche, des flics le sont, c'est normalement ce qui leeur donne le droit d'user de moyens physique contre la population.

Il y a de nombreuses mthodes pour vacuer des manifestants, surtout lorsque l'on est aussi arms que les CRS. 
la premire tient  impressionner la foule et  la faire fuire(donc  lui garder des sorties ouvertes et disponibles). Ne jamais acculer un groupe par exemple, autrement ils se dfendent a la mort.

Donc, autant j'approuve un soutient massif quand un flic protge la population, autant je desapprouve les excs et la banalisation de la violence quand on a d'autres solutions. Surtout quand le risque final serait de laisser des gens dans la rue a gueuler... ca ne fait de mal a personne le bruit. Au pire c'est juste chiant.

Les vidos publies sur rue89 pour info : 
http://dai.ly/cWv7Vy

http://dai.ly/aJ7Wv0

----------


## ManusDei

Au final on en c'est trop rien je pense, c'est juste mdiatis diffremment.

@grafikm_fr : c'est pire ailleurs, on peut toujours trouver pire, mais a ne justifie rien

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @grafikm_fr : c'est pire ailleurs, on peut toujours trouver pire, mais a ne justifie rien


Comme tu as visiblement lu les posts en diagonale, je rexplique:

Hebus_beer parlait de la reprsentation des vnements rcents en France ("Vu d'Amrique du Nord par les mdias locaux a ressemblait  une guerre civile.")

Ce que j'indiquais, c'est que  la place des journaleux amricains, je me garderais de critiquer alors que en 1992, il y a eu une vritable mini-guerre civile  LA qui a modestement fait 55 morts.

Pire, pas pire, ce n'est pas la question. C'est juste que les flics amricains appliquent des mthodes bien plus brutales que leurs homologues franais, donc critiquer les mthodes de la police franaise vues des US, c'est du foutage de gueule. Mais bon c'est pas comme si les mdias amricains n'taient pas des spcialistes dans le domaine  ::roll::

----------


## Jidefix

Je voudrais juste prciser au passage que l'info a bien t relaye dans les journaux, et que l'IGS (grosso modo l'organisme charg d'enquter sur ce genre de problme) a t saisi...
A suivre, mais ce n'est ni censur, ni accept.

----------


## AdeleLDN

J'ai plutot l'impression que c'est le contraire, d'apres ce que je lis ou des conversations avec ma famille ou mes amis qui vivent en France.

----------


## el_socio

Je confirme que vu de l'exterieur, on a l'impression que la police franaise est de plus en plus violente.
J'ai lu un article rcemment dans le principal journal de mon pays, El Pais, qu'une rforme de la police a t faite en France  l'poque o Mr Sarkozy tait ministre de la police, rforme dont je ne me souviens plus trop mais qui touchait la justice et du coup les policier n'avaient plus  craindre des sanctions.
D'autre part, amnesty international est de plus en plus inquiet sur la police franaise. Voir par exemple: http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...3577_3224.html
Sachant qu'en plus, la libert de la presse en France est de plus en plus critique (ici on parle beaucoup du fait qu'ajourd'hui la plupart des grand chefs de la presse franaise sont des amis du prsident; j'avais lu un article dans La Razn, journal de droite, qui disait que c'tait en train de devenir pire qu'en Italie), on peut lgitimement se poser la question: "ne serait-ce pas encore pire en ralit que ce qu'il parait?"

C'est un commentaire externe, je ne vis pas en France alors je ne sais pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pire, pas pire, ce n'est pas la question. C'est juste que les flics amricains appliquent des mthodes bien plus brutales que leurs homologues franais, donc critiquer les mthodes de la police franaise vues des US, c'est du foutage de gueule. Mais bon c'est pas comme si les mdias amricains n'taient pas des spcialistes dans le domaine


Comme je l'ai dj dis 2 fois, les journaux canadiens ne parlent pas de la France. Non, je ment, il y a eu 1/8 eme de page pour dire que tout serait bloqu... de l'info aux touriste quoi.

Mes infos, c'est ce forum, le monde, rue89, les echos, parfois le figaro, etc...(la diversit dpend de ma charge de travail pour tout dire, ou de la richesse de l'actualit. Sur un gros scandale j'essaie de me faire le panel complet).

Comme je le disais plus haut, qu'ils soient plus violent ou non, je n'ai JAMAIS vu un seul article sur un policier qui blesse ou attaque un journaliste au canada. Bon, je n'ai aussi jamais vu de manifestations comme nous avons en France, donc c'est vrai que tout le monde est plutot calme.(pour tout vous dire, mme pendant le G20, on ne parlait pas vraiment de blesse, mais plutot d'arrestation massive)

Et vous pouvez regarder partout dans la rue, je ne vois pas non plus les mmes regards et la mme peur du policier qu'en France. Genre, "merde, il vont trouver quoi, est ce que je suis en rgle, putain ca me fais stresser". 

Et comme je le disais, il y a une volont politique et policire de garder une bonne image. Donc quand un problme arrive, il est public et on donne des infos rgulirement aux citoyens. (peut tre bon grs mal grs, mais on les donne)

Qu'un flic tape un journaliste ou abuse de son pouvoir, je le comprend tout a fait, il y a des cons et des brutes partout. Par contre, dans ces cas la, je ne comprend pas qu'un politicien ne vienne pas avec la mme clrit pour expliquer que justice sera faite aussi pour le citoyen lambda.

Hortefeux aurait eu un grand interet politique  dnoncer toutes violence policire et a soutenir aussi les manifestants en annonant publiquement et avec la mme force que quand il dfend un flic qu'une enqute avait t lance. Savoir que le gouvernement vous garantie la scurit et dnonce le fait que l'on vous tape dessus, ca vite que le lendemain vous reveniez avec vos 10 potes qui sont outrs que les CRS vous ait bastonn la veille.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Comme je le disais plus haut, qu'ils soient plus violent ou non, je n'ai JAMAIS vu un seul article sur un policier qui blesse ou attaque un journaliste au canada.


Pour le Canada, je saurais pas te dire. Pour les USA, c'est pas du tout le cas.

Ou alors, un exemple tout rcent en Allemagne (attention photos qui peuvent choquer)
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/i...sla/index.html
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutsc...722939,00.html

----------


## OWickerman

> Va aux US et essaie d'insulter/frapper/faire obstruction aux flics. Tu m'en dira des nouvelles. A cot de pas mal de pays, les policiers franais sont un exemple de patience. Faut dire que la gauche franaise n'arrange rien.


C'est quoi le rapport ?

Pour rpondre  la question de base, oui, les policiers franais ont de plus en plus d'impunit. Au cas ou cela ne se remarquerait pas, la France n'est plus une dmocratie mais une fricocratie vendue aux beidenberger et consorts. La justice est en voie d'extinction (mais on ne relaie pas les manifs des juges, on prfre passer du divertissement abrutissant comme une bon vieux match de foute).
Les "journalistes" appartiennent au pouvoir (entre Bouygues et Dassault on a 95% de la presse franaise). Les quelques indpendants qui restent sont systmatiquement dcrdibiliss, sans possibilit de faire connatre la vrit.
Bref, tout semble aller pour le mieux au royaume de big brother.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est quoi le rapport ?


Le rapport, c'est que pour pouvoir parler d'impunit, il faut pouvoir comparer  ce qui se fait ailleurs. Et sur ce point l, la France n'est pas la moins bien lotie.




> Pour rpondre  la question de base, oui, les policiers franais ont de plus en plus d'impunit. Au cas ou cela ne se remarquerait pas, la France n'est plus une dmocratie mais une fricocratie vendue aux beidenberger et consorts.


Et elle est o la dmocratie? Au pays des bisounours?




> La justice est en voie d'extinction (mais on ne relaie pas les manifs des juges, on prfre passer du divertissement abrutissant comme une bon vieux match de foute).


La justice est en voie d'extinction prcisment parce que nos chers juges sont ptris d'ides de gauche et oublient qu'une loi doit aussi (mais pas seulement) avoir un volet rpressif, sinon elle ne marche plus.




> Les "journalistes" appartiennent au pouvoir (entre Bouygues et Dassault on a 95% de la presse franaise). Les quelques indpendants qui restent sont systmatiquement dcrdibiliss, sans possibilit de faire connatre la vrit


_Welcome to real world._ C'est comme a partout.

----------


## el_socio

> _Welcome to real world._ C'est comme a partout.


Oui, mais c'est pas pour a que c'est bien  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui, mais c'est pas pour a que c'est bien


La nature humaine est comme a et il faut le prendre en compte quand tu travailles avec. L'idalisme de style "ah mais dans un monde de bisounours, a devrait pas marcher comme a", a tient pas.

----------


## dams78

> Et vous pouvez regarder partout dans la rue, je ne vois pas non plus les mmes regards et la mme peur du policier qu'en France. Genre, "merde, il vont trouver quoi, est ce que je suis en rgle, putain ca me fais stresser".


Srieux?

----------


## pmithrandir

bah oui serieux, le flic ici il ne te demande JAMAIS tes papiers, il a le sourire et il est plutot content de te renseigner si tu es perdu...

A la base, un flic ca doit etre quelqu'un qui rassure, pas quelqu'un qui fait peur... Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient cette image en France.

Bien sur, je ne parle pas du mec qui a du shit dans la poche qui lui sera toujours stress... je parle du mec lambda qui a peur ou pas de se faire emmerder pour rien.

----------


## Jidefix

Ben perso j'ai jamais eu peur en croisant un flic, en fait en vrai je crois pas y avoir jamais eu affaire...
Aprs c'est vrai que je ne traine pas dans des quartiers sensibles, et que je leur jette pas des pierres quand je les vois passer.

----------


## Erwy

idem

----------


## Louis Griffont

Tout pareil. Si j'ai rien  me reprocher, pourquoi aurais-je peur des policiers.

Ce qui m'agace le plus, c'est quand y a un problme. Comme ces jeunes qui fuit devant les flics, qui ont un accident... Hop, ni une ni deux, c'est la faute des flics...  ::cfou::  Pour moi, si tu fuis devant les flics, c'est que tu as quelque chose  te reprocher.

----------


## j.peg

> Tout pareil. Si j'ai rien  me reprocher, pourquoi aurais-je peur des policiers.
> 
> Ce qui m'agace le plus, c'est quand y a un problme. Comme ces jeunes qui fuit devant les flics, qui ont un accident... Hop, ni une ni deux, c'est la faute des flics...  Pour moi, si tu fuis devant les flics, c'est que tu as quelque chose  te reprocher.


preuve que tu t'es jamais fait emmerder ou pris un coup de matraque sur la gueule, juste parce que tu passais par l.... 

aprs il ne sert  rien de parler des cas extrmes: le mec qui dfouraille  la kalach devant des flics de quartier c'est une chose, celui qui se prend 5 balles dans le dos alors qu'il tait menott une autre... le premier cas ne justifiant en rien le 2 ...

----------


## ManusDei

> bah oui serieux, le flic ici il ne te demande JAMAIS tes papiers, il a le sourire et il est plutot content de te renseigner si tu es perdu...


Content je sais pas, mais ils m'ont toujours gentiment renseign quand j'tais perdu dans Paris.

Et quand on me demande mes papiers, effectivement c'est pas le sourire MacDo, mais tant que je sors mes papiers tranquillement, a prend 2 minutes et je trace tranquillement ma route.
Ensuite, je ne suis ni noir ni arabe (j'ai dj vu des groupes de 20 personnes, une noire, une seule personne contrle, devinez qui ?).

----------


## OWickerman

Bon, on aura au moins compris que tout a c'est de la faute aux ides de gauche.
Merci graphikm_fr de m'avoir ouvert les yeux  :;):

----------


## dams78

> bah oui serieux, le flic ici il ne te demande JAMAIS tes papiers, il a le sourire et il est plutot content de te renseigner si tu es perdu...
> 
> A la base, un flic ca doit etre quelqu'un qui rassure, pas quelqu'un qui fait peur... Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient cette image en France.
> 
> Bien sur, je ne parle pas du mec qui a du shit dans la poche qui lui sera toujours stress... je parle du mec lambda qui a peur ou pas de se faire emmerder pour rien.


J'ai dj t contrl par des policiers, que a soit dans les transports ou en voiture et a c'est toujours bien pass. Aprs c'est vrai que j'ai t lev  dire bonjour et a pas insulter les gens, donc a y joue peut tre...
Srieusement, je suis d'accord qu'il y a des bavures, que certains sont plus sympas, aimable que d'autre, mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas caricaturer : si tu restes polis avec le gars pourquoi est ce qu'il va aller te tabasser?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je suis blanc, poli et dis bonjour.... Cela ne m'a pas empch (bon cela n'a t qu'une seule fois mais je n'ai pas t souvent contrl) d'avoir eu affaire  un flic "cow-boy" qui tutoies  tort et  travers, plutt dsagrable et mprisant.... Il cherchait visiblement une excuse pour m'envoyer en grade  vue ou autre (heureusement je ne lui ai rien donn  se mettre sous la dent de ce ct-l  ::mouarf::  ).... Donc maintenant quand un flic me demande mes papiers je suis plutt tendu en effet (pas envie de me retrouver au poste pour rien...j'ai mieux  faire de mes journes)

----------


## Acropole

A croire que vous n'avez jamais t confront a des chercheurs de merde ailleurs que face  des policiers.

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai vcu une anne au Qubec et lisais les journaux qubcois et un peu la presse franaise (  chaque fois les ditions gratuites en lignes ex : lemonde.fr). Et je trouvais des faits dans les journaux qubcois qui n'taient pas relays par les journaux franais. En gnral a ne donnait pas envie de retourner en France.


Tu as le cas inverse...

Ds qu'il se passe un "petit" truc aux US, a fait les unes des journaux et on en parle au JT en France...

C'est (malheureusement) la notion du "journalisme" qui se rpand de plus en plus...

Avoir des "boucs missaires" lointains, pour pouvoir affirmer sans le dire) "_Hein !! Qu'est-ce qu'on est mieux qu'eux !!_"...






> Srieux?


Absolument..  ::P: 


Mais (et je l'ai dj dit ailleurs), en France il y a un lourd contentieux entre la police et la population (_datant au minimum de la Commune, avec quelques ajouts de la premire, puis deuxime Guerre, et aprs de la Guerre d'Algrie_).. qui font que ni d'un ct ni de l'autre l'attitude est correcte..

Si au Canada la police est effectivement sereine, c'est que d'une part il n'y a pas de passe-droit (_tout le monde peut tre verbalis, y compris un ministre. Et son PV ne saute pas.. Il a , comme tout le monde, le droit d'aller le contester en justice, mais le flic lui a donn.. avec le sourire.._), et que d'autre part il n'y a pas d'animosit de la part de la population... (_mme les Hells .. qui sont en guerre, mais cependant les "respectent")_.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> A croire que vous n'avez jamais t confront a des chercheurs de merde ailleurs que face  des policiers.


Si mais de part leur mtier les policier n'ont pas  l'tre et c'est justement le sujet de ce fil  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais (et je l'ai dj dit ailleurs), en France il y a un lourd contentieux entre la police et la population (_datant au minimum de la Commune, avec quelques ajouts de la premire, puis deuxime Guerre, et aprs de la Guerre d'Algrie_).. qui font que ni d'un ct ni de l'autre l'attitude est correcte..


Trs trs discutable comme thse. Pour moi la police a un style un peu similaire dans tous les pays du sud de l'Europe (Espagne, Italie, Grce). Je dirais qu'il y a plutt un background culturel latin superpos ventuellement  l'histoire plus rcente.

----------


## j.peg

tout le monde n'a pas eu une police collaborationiste avec le rgime nazi, puis fortement implique dans l'OAS , puis dans le SAC...

C'est sr que a cre quand mme de la mfiance dans la population...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> tout le monde n'a pas eu une police collaborationiste avec le rgime nazi


Tout le monde n'a pas eu? Bouarf, 3 fois rien, juste quasiment toute l'Europe...  ::mouarf:: 

Puis si on suit la logique, les allemands devraient se mfier de la police comme pas possible, or c'est pas vraiment le cas  ::P:

----------


## j.peg

> Tout le monde n'a pas eu? Bouarf, 3 fois rien, juste quasiment toute l'Europe... 
> 
> Puis si on suit la logique, les allemands devraient se mfier de la police comme pas possible, or c'est pas vraiment le cas


bon c'est pas l'objet du dbat mais enfin, peut-tre que dans les autres pays ils ont pur aprs la guerre? 

au final, pour avoir un peu voyag, je n'ai pas vu en Italie (et encore moins en Espagne o la police de Franco est encore dans les mmoires ) un amour fou pour la police. 

par contre en angleterre , la relation auc bobbies (police de proximit) est loin d'tre conflictuelle... Ah mince, la police de proximit, juste celle dont notre grand prsident ne veut pas ....

----------


## pmithrandir

> par contre en angleterre , la relation auc bobbies (police de proximit) est loin d'tre conflictuelle... Ah mince, la police de proximit, juste celle dont notre grand prsident ne veut pas ....


Je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas, mais le bobby n'taient pas arms aussi... ca aide a avoir un sentiment d'galit et a retirer pas mal de peur ce genre de choses...

Qu'il y ait des bavures, je le comprends, ils sont aussi humains et les cons sont partout.

Ce qui me gene plus, c'est quand un flic se fait tabasser le ministre rapplique, mais quand c'est le contraire, tout se fait en catimini. Presque personne n'a parl(dans les journaux en ligne) des attaques de journalistes que j'ai donn plus haut en video.
Pour l'une il y a enquete finalement et on en parle encore moins...

Quand je vois une aute video que j'ai vu l'autre jour ou une fille se prend un coupd e poing dans la gueule pour avoir oser protester contre les coups de matraque que recevait un mec, puis que le flic tape son copain qui la defend... et quand tout le monde se calme, le flic en rajoute en piquant sa casquette au mec... on frise le ridicule.

Pour moi, un flic comme ca il fais une fate et doit subir une sanction exemplaire. Une justice qui decrete que certains sont au dessus des lois n'a pas a tre respecte.

----------


## souviron34

> Trs trs discutable comme thse. Pour moi la police a un style un peu similaire dans tous les pays du sud de l'Europe (Espagne, Italie, Grce). Je dirais qu'il y a plutt un background culturel latin superpos ventuellement  l'histoire plus rcente.





> tout le monde n'a pas eu une police collaborationiste avec le rgime nazi, puis fortement implique dans l'OAS , puis dans le SAC...
> 
> C'est sr que a cre quand mme de la mfiance dans la population...



et je rajouterais :

toute le monde n'a pas eu un Thiers (_aid avant par un Haussmann_) tirant au canon sur le peuple, tout le monde n'a pas eu des officiers fusillant des soldats "de chez eux" pour l'exemple, tout le monde n'a pas eu une police (_soutenue par le pouvoir_) crasant des manifestants avec des plaques d'gout (_mtro Charonne_) ou les balanant dans la Seine...

Donc oui bien sr tous les pays d'Europe ont eu des dmls entre leur police et leur peuple... Il y a quand mme quelques spcificits bien franaises, qui expliquent une certaine "culture" de la mfiance de la population envers sa police..

Cependant, d'une part cela n'excuse rien, mais d'autre part cette "culture" n'est rellement apprcie que des gens relativement cultivs, et n'empche pas d'tre civilis...

Aux US, la mfiance envers le "gouvernement fdral", responsable quand mme de presque 2 guerres civiles en moins de 2 sicles, n'est cependant pas reflte dans une mfiance gnralise par rapport  sa police...

En Allemagne, malgr la Gestapo et quelques autres dbris laisss dans son sillage par Hitler, plus quelques comportements assez muscls durant les annes 60-70 (_la Bande  Baader, etc.._), cela ne les empche pas de respecter leur police. De mme pour les Italiens (_et leurs Chemises Noires_), ou Franco et ses "escadrons"...


Donc, que la mfiance ait une explication historique, certes..

Ce qui fait la civilisation est cependant de surmonter justement ces comportements irrationnels n'ayant plus de rapport avec la ralit d'aujourdhui...

Et quand j'entends, dans le dbat  ct , que "_nous sommes dans un tat policier o on ne respecte plus les Droits de l'Homme_", j'aimerais que les auteurs de ces posts aillent vivre un peu dans un pays qui rellement ne respecte pas les droits de l'Homme et est un tat policier... L'exprience risque d'tre enrichissante... (_et vis-vis de la police galement_).


Je me souviens il y a .. 18 ans tre en Tchcoslovaquie (_2 ans aprs la chite du mur_), et me faire embarquer dans une voiture de police parce que j'avais (_comme tous les touristes_) pris une rue qui tait indique "sauf jours de march" (_et ce n'en tait pas un..._).. Aprs quelques kilomtres en rase campagne, o *l* on a rellement peur, finalement ils me demandent 500 marks (_ peu prs 350 euros d'aujourdhui_).... Et encore c'est une version "soft"... Quand ce n'est pas avec une Kalachnikov pointe sur vous, et en taule pour avoir os poser une question, taule dont on peut ventuellement ressoirtir au bout de ... quelques annes ??  ::aie:: 

Nous n'en sommes pas l en France, et , malgr tout ce qu'on peut dire, nous ne sommes pas prts d'y tre...

Alors soyons honntes, car toute exagration est opposable par une exagration quivalente (_"c'est tous des voyous etc"_)..


Nous sommes dans un Etat de droit, dans un de ceux o on a le plus la possibilit de s'exprimer, dans un de ceux avec le meilleur niveau de vie et les meilleures prestations socailes...

C'est ENORME...

----------


## el_socio

Bonjour,

en ce moment je lis beaucoup de choses en franais,sur internet. Et bien, ce que je lis ne me donne pas une trs bonne ide de la police franaise (forces de l'ordre je crois qu'il faut dire).
Par exemple ce blog: http://www.minorites.org/index.php/2...etoques-4.html
Une jeune fille, noire, intelligente, diplome, webmaster et journaliste, qui dcrit ce qu'elle appelle "le racisme ordinaire des forces de l'ordre".

En espagne, il y a plusieurs types de police:
- la guardia civil, qui sont des militaires
- la police nationale, qui sont des fonctionnaire "normaux"
- la police du traffic (ceux qui s'occupe de la route, stationnement, radars, tout a)
- les polices locale (l'espagne est une sorte d'tat fdral, et chacune des 19 communaut autonome a sa propre police locale)

Je vous crit a parce que chacune de ces diffrentes police est trs diffrente. Par exemple, la guardia civil, qui tait le "bras arm" de Franco, a aujourd'hui une trs bonne rputation ici. Ce sont des militaires, ils font ce qu'on leur dit de faire, et ils sont trs respectueux (et fiers) de leur rle de protection de la population.
Par contre, certaines polices locales ont trs mauvaise rputation. Dans certaines villes d'andalousie, on dit qu'il vaut mieux avoir des problmes avec la mafia qu'avec la police.

Mais il n'y a pas (ou tres tres tres peu) de rputation de racisme pour la police espagnole. Alors que ce que je lis sur les blogs et forum franais disent que la police franaise est raciste.

Mais je demande, en France aussi il y a plusieurs sortes de police non?

----------


## souviron34

> Mais je demande, en France aussi il y a plusieurs sortes de police non?


oui, au moins 3..

La Gendarmerie, militaire, qui a galement une bonne rputation

la police nationale, qui a la moins bonne rputation, ayant t utilise par une succession de pouvoirs dans des rapports de force avec la population (comme dit plus haut)

la police municipale, qui en gnral a une bonne rputation (et est relativement rcente)


les CRS, qui sont des units d'interventions de la Gendarmerie (donc militaires) qui ont aussi mauvaise rputation (pour les mmes raisons que la Police Nationale)

----------


## dams78

> Je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas, mais le bobby n'taient pas arms aussi... ca aide a avoir un sentiment d'galit et a retirer pas mal de peur ce genre de choses...
> 
> Qu'il y ait des bavures, je le comprends, ils sont aussi humains et les cons sont partout.
> 
> Ce qui me gene plus, c'est quand un flic se fait tabasser le ministre rapplique, mais quand c'est le contraire, tout se fait en catimini. Presque personne n'a parl(dans les journaux en ligne) des attaques de journalistes que j'ai donn plus haut en video.
> Pour l'une il y a enquete finalement et on en parle encore moins...
> 
> Quand je vois une aute video que j'ai vu l'autre jour ou une fille se prend un coupd e poing dans la gueule pour avoir oser protester contre les coups de matraque que recevait un mec, puis que le flic tape son copain qui la defend... et quand tout le monde se calme, le flic en rajoute en piquant sa casquette au mec... on frise le ridicule.
> 
> Pour moi, un flic comme ca il fais une fate et doit subir une sanction exemplaire. Une justice qui decrete que certains sont au dessus des lois n'a pas a tre respecte.


Honntement j'ai vraiment une autre vision que toi. Bon je suis d'accord quand on parle des bavures, comme  mon avis tout le monde je trouve a inacceptable. En revanche quand tu dis qu'on en fait tout un plat quand un flic se fait descendre, je trouve plutt que c'est le contraire, on en parle vite fait au JT par contre quand c'est un pauvre jeune des cit qui n'avait rien fait (d'aprs son entourage) on cris tout de suite au scandale. Alors qu'on oublie rapidement qu'il y a forcment deux versions des faits et qu'on pourrait peut tre attendre la fin de l'enqute avant de prendre position...

Tout a pour dire qu'il faut se mfier des vidos et autre blogs, forcment si tu vas sur un site anti flics (je dis pas que c'est ton cas) tu va trouver ce genre de vidos. Je crois qu'une fois une vido de ce style avait fait le tour du net, sauf qu'en ralit aprs enqute les policiers ont t mis hors de cause.




> oui, au moins 3..
> 
> La Gendarmerie, militaire, qui a galement une bonne rputation
> 
> la police nationale, qui a la moins bonne rputation, ayant t utilise par une succession de pouvoirs dans des rapports de force avec la population (comme dit plus haut)
> 
> la police municipale, qui en gnral a une bonne rputation (et est relativement rcente)
> 
> 
> les CRS, qui sont des units d'interventions de la Gendarmerie (donc militaires) qui ont aussi mauvaise rputation (pour les mmes raisons que la Police Nationale)


Tu es sr que les CRS sont des militaires?

----------


## j.peg

> Nous sommes dans un Etat de droit,.


le droit de qui? 

le droit de quoi? 

le droit de la fermer, c'ets le seul qui nous reste...

----------


## Jidefix

Le droit d'avoir cette discussion, c'est dj pas mal  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu es sr que les CRS sont des militaires?


http://www-crs.policenationale.com/

on ne dirait pas
C'est le GIGN qui depend de la gendarmerie.

mais ils doivent aussi avoir des groupes d'interention spcialiss... je ne sais pas trop

----------


## souviron34

> Tu es sr que les CRS sont des militaires?


Eh bien non.. Je le croyais, mais vrification faite je me suis tromp..  ::oops:: 

Elles sont une branche de la Police Nationale.

Cependant, mme si les grades de dpart sont gardien de la paix et inspecteur, il n'en demeure pas moins que l'historique (1944), ou les missions sont quelque peu distinctes:

http://www-crs.policenationale.com/crs-histoire-1.html

http://www-crs.policenationale.com/crs-missions-2.html







> le droit de qui? 
> 
> le droit de quoi? 
> 
> le droit de la fermer, c'ets le seul qui nous reste...



voui voui... 

Facile de dire a quand justement on peut l'ouvrir...

Va voir en Chine si c'est la mme chose qu'ici... Ou en Ouganda.. ou dans quelques pays du mme acabit (par exemple en Arabie Saoudite, et mme en Algrie ou au Maroc, en Iran, et la liste est longue)...

L oui, tu as le droit de la fermer...

Et quand tu l'ouvres, eh bien c'est au minimum la taule....

Alors respectons un peu les _vrais_ courageux qui OSENT l'ouvrir dans ces pays-l, au risqu de l'emprisonnement, de leur carrire, voire de leur vie, et admettons que nous sommes dans un pays o on PEUT l'ouvrir *sans problmes*, et arrtons de faire comme si on tait comme eux...

 ::evilred::

----------


## ManusDei

> tout le monde n'a pas eu une police collaborationiste avec le rgime nazi, puis fortement implique dans l'OAS , puis dans le SAC...


Du haut des mes 25 ans, je t'avoue que a a une importance capitale dans mes rapports avec la police :p (je ne connaissais mme pas les acronymes OAS et SAC, mme si l'OAS je sais ce que c'est)

----------


## Invit

Salut

Comment voulez-vous critiquer les choses sans tre au courant de ce qui se passe de l'autre cot de la barrire ?

J'ai t 2 ans (VSL) gendarme auxiliaire (service militaire), et je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas un mtier facile.

Bien que les appels ne faisaient pas de services d'ordre (comme les gendarmes mobiles), je peux te dire qu'il y a toujours eut plus de blesss dans la Police et Gendarmerie que dans les manifestants.

Que lorsque l'on te dit "on ne bouge pas" alors que l'on te balance des pierres et des barrires, je peux te dire qu'il faut dire chapeau  tous ces hommes (police et gendarmerie).

Mme si pour beaucoup c'est un mtier de vocation, ce faire insulter  longueur de journe n'est pas agrable.

Vous ne voyez que le cot ngatif de ces institutions, et le positif :

Secours  victime.Protection des biens.Arrt des dlinquants de la route (le gendarme qui vient d'arrter un ivrogne au volant a peut-tre sauve la vie d'une famille quelques kilomtres plus loin).

Voil.

----------


## Acropole

> Salut
> 
> Comment voulez-vous critiquer les choses sans tre au courant de ce qui se passe de l'autre cot de la barrire ?
> 
> J'ai t 2 ans (VSL) gendarme auxiliaire (service militaire), et je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas un mtier facile.
> 
> Bien que les appels ne faisaient pas de services d'ordre (comme les gendarmes mobiles), je peux te dire qu'il y a toujours eut plus de blesss dans la Police et Gendarmerie que dans les manifestants.
> 
> Que lorsque l'on te dit "on ne bouge pas" alors que l'on te balance des pierres et des barrires, je peux te dire qu'il faut dire chapeau  tous ces hommes (police et gendarmerie).
> ...


La vrit n'a plus aucune valeur aujourd'hui. Tout n'est que guerre de l'image. Du sophisme.

----------


## Invit

> La vrit n'a plus aucune valeur aujourd'hui. Tout n'est que guerre de l'image. Du sophisme.


Tout  fait, montrer ce que l'on veut bien, et souvent on a qu'un seul son de cloche.

Ce que je voulais c'est parler de l'autre cot de la barrire que l'on ne voit pas aux infos.

Philippe

----------


## j.peg

> Alors respectons un peu les _vrais_ courageux qui OSENT l'ouvrir dans ces pays-l, au risqu de l'emprisonnement, de leur carrire, voire de leur vie, et admettons que nous sommes dans un pays o on PEUT l'ouvrir *sans problmes*, et arrtons de faire comme si on tait comme eux...


ok et donc par respect pour les VRAIS courageux, on n'a qu' la fermer... beau principe dmocratique.

----------


## j.peg

> Du haut des mes 25 ans, je t'avoue que a a une importance capitale dans mes rapports avec la police :p (je ne connaissais mme pas les acronymes OAS et SAC, mme si l'OAS je sais ce que c'est)


ca n'a peut-tre pas d'importance  tes yeux, mais comme dans tous les mtiers les jeunes sont forms par les anciens (sauf en informatique ::lol:: ), et donc il y a une culture qui s'est transmise de gnration en gnration et qui perdure: le tutoiement , par exemple, a t introduit par la police de Vichy. Je ne connais pas d'autres pays o cette  pratique existe.

----------


## souviron34

> ok et donc par respect pour les VRAIS courageux, on n'a qu' la fermer... beau principe dmocratique.


oh.. Beau dtournement  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 

Au contraire on peut l'ouvrir comme vous le faites sans rien risquer, d'o ma remarque....


Je dis que :

*par respect pour les VRAIS courageux,  ARRETONS DE DIRE QU'ON NE PEUT RIEN DIRE ALORS QU'ON PEUT TOUT DIRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Juste la phrase  laquelle je rpondais te vaudrait la prison au Maroc, vraisemblablement une dizaine d'annes en Iran, ventuellement la peine de mort en Chine, et autres....

Et pourtant elle n'est que gnrale...


Donc, ayez un minimum de *dcence* dans vos dclarations... 

Avez-vous eu un coup de tlphone des RG suite  votre message ? Avez-vous t convoqu au commissariat ? Mme chose  propos des critiques de Sarko...   

Non, il n'y a rien eu.. PARCE QUE NOUS SOMMES DANS UN PAYS OU EXISTE LA LIBERTE D'EXPRESSION...


Alors m.rde.... 

 ::evilred:: 


Mais je crois que je parle  un sourd....

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne vois pas vraiment de quoi tu parles avec le tutoiement (en dehors des forums, en effet).
Je l'entend autant en Allemand qu'en Franais, par exemple, et uniquement entre proches (jamais avec ma caissire ou mon libraire).

(Et pour l'Anglais, langue la plus utilise au monde, le tutoiement a disparu depuis quelques sicles, l'ancien "thou")

----------


## pmithrandir

> Salut
> 
> Comment voulez-vous critiquer les choses sans tre au courant de ce qui se passe de l'autre cot de la barrire ?
> 
> J'ai t 2 ans (VSL) gendarme auxiliaire (service militaire), et je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas un mtier facile.
> 
> Bien que les appels ne faisaient pas de services d'ordre (comme les gendarmes mobiles), je peux te dire qu'il y a toujours eut plus de blesss dans la Police et Gendarmerie que dans les manifestants.
> 
> Que lorsque l'on te dit "on ne bouge pas" alors que l'on te balance des pierres et des barrires, je peux te dire qu'il faut dire chapeau  tous ces hommes (police et gendarmerie).
> ...


J'aprouve totalement ce que tu dis, j'ai soulign plusieurs fois qu'ils avaient des nerfs d'aciers et que c'tait assez admirable de leur part.

ll n'en demeurre pas moins qu'un seul mauvais lment peut dtriorer l'image globale d'un service trs facilement.

Exemple  la poste : 
tout le monde se plaint des postiers, mais, mon pre y ayant travaill, il nous disait que 95% des gens font du bon boulot ou essaye de bien faire en tout cas. Mais parce que 2 ou 3% n'en ont rien  foutre et restent intouchable et impunis, l'image globale est mauvaise. Ce qui a aussi un efet entrainant pour les autres, pourquoi bien faire quand on a la meme chose en ne faisant rien.

C'est la mme chose chez les gendarme, si 10 000 hommes font un boulot exceptionnel, il suffit d'un seul qui agit illgalement en toute impunit pour que d'un seul coup la population se rende compte de sa vulnrabilit envers ces hommes sencs les protger. Quand la sanction de tombe pas sur les mauvais lments(et je ne dis pas que le licenciement est toujours le plus adapte, parfois de l'aide psy, du repos, etc.. sont tout aussi bon) on a une image distordue de la police en gnral.

----------


## j.peg

> Je ne vois pas vraiment de quoi tu parles avec le tutoiement (en dehors des forums, en effet).
> Je l'entend autant en Allemand qu'en Franais, par exemple, et uniquement entre proches (jamais avec ma caissire ou mon libraire).
> 
> (Et pour l'Anglais, langue la plus utilise au monde, le tutoiement a disparu depuis quelques sicles, l'ancien "thou")


je parlais du tutoiement employ par les policiers: c'est un manque d erespect envers les citoyens qui ne se pratiquent habitullement pas dans les dmocraties.

----------


## j.peg

> *ARRETONS DE DIRE QU'ON NE PEUT RIEN DIRE ALORS QU'ON PEUT TOUT DIRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


belle dformation !!! quand ai-je dit cela? 

je parlais, il me semble de la dliquescence de certains principes dmocratiques en France, et tu m'as oppos que comme c'tait pire ailleurs , il tait malvenu de se plaindre... et que a ne demandait pas grand courage... ce que je rsumais dans ma formule 

Faut assumer ....

----------


## babaothe

salut

les choses me paraissent pourtant simples :
- les forces de l'ordre sont l pour assurer une mission prcise : le maintien de l'ordre
- elles n'interviennent que si cet ordre n'est pas respect et n'ont alors pas  avoir d'tats d'me, quel que soit le pouvoir en place, son idologie, etc ...
- elles interviennent dans un cadre dfini par la loi. Si l'un de ses membres "dborde" de ce cadre, il est susceptible d'en rpondre...
Voil donc tout et il suffit que chacun garde ce "tout" constamment  l'esprit (tant celui qui enjvisage d'enfreindre les rgles du respect de l'ordre que celui dont la mission rpublicaine est d'assurer le respect de cet ordre) !
A partir de l :  chacun de prendre la mesure de chaque chose

----------


## j.peg

> salut
> 
> les choses me paraissent pourtant simples :
> - les forces de l'ordre sont l pour assurer une mission prcise : le maintien de l'ordre
> - elles n'interviennent que si cet ordre n'est pas respect et n'ont alors pas  avoir d'tats d'me, quel que soit le pouvoir en place, son idologie, etc ...
> - elles interviennent dans un cadre dfini par la loi. Si l'un de ses membres "dborde" de ce cadre, il est susceptible d'en rpondre...
> Voil donc tout et il suffit que chacun garde ce "tout" constamment  l'esprit (tant celui qui enjvisage d'enfreindre les rgles du respect de l'ordre que celui dont la mission rpublicaine est d'assurer le respect de cet ordre) !
> A partir de l :  chacun de prendre la mesure de chaque chose


MdR , LOL, etc... comme disent les d'jeuns...

- les forces de l'ordre interviennent sur ordre du prfet, aux ordres du gouvernement, et en fonction de ce que pense ce gouvernement. Sarko a ordonn , les poulets s'excutent, mme si -au passage- leurs interventions sont parfois illgales , 
- quand aux dbordements ...trop drle , les bavures sont couvertes  tous les niveaux ; les flics peuvent porter plainte sans preuve (ds qu'on leur fait une remarque en fait) et sont indemniss quasi systmatiquement

en thorie , dans un pays qui respecte les droits de l'homme justement , les choses sont simples... dans la pratique , c'est moins simple.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> - les forces de l'ordre interviennent sur ordre du prfet, aux ordres du gouvernement, et en fonction de ce que pense ce gouvernement. Sarko a ordonn , les poulets s'excutent, mme si -au passage- leurs interventions sont parfois illgales ,


Encore une remarque rductrice, tous les gouvernements agissent de la mme manire que ce soit de gauche ou de droite,  vous lire, on dirait que les gouvernements de gauche n'ont jamais eut de manifestations  grer  ::mouarf:: , de dlinquance.

Il y a des lois, et quelques soit le gouvernement les forces de l'ordre sont l pour les faire respecter.

Philippe

----------


## ManusDei

> Encore une remarque rductrice, tous les gouvernements agissent de la mme manire que ce soit de gauche ou de droite,  vous lire, on dirait que les gouvernements de gauche n'ont jamais eut de manifestations  grer , de dlinquance.


Faut quand mme avouer que ce gouvernement pousse le bouchon un peu loin, et s'assoit pas mal sur la lgislation, la constitution et les droits de l'homme.

----------


## dams78

> Sarko a ordonn , les poulets s'excutent


Effectivement je comprend mieux pourquoi  chaque fois que j'ai eu affaire  des forces de l'ordre a c'est trs bien pass...

----------


## el_socio

> salut
> 
> les choses me paraissent pourtant simples :
> - les forces de l'ordre sont l pour assurer une mission prcise : le maintien de l'ordre


Sauf quand elles generent le desordre... hier j'ai lu quelque chose  vraiment trop bizarre: http://guybirenbaum.com/20101023/nou...rir-le-visage/

J'ai trouve ca trop trop bizarre alors j'ai cherche tout ce que je pouvais trouver sur cette histoire. J'ai trouve ca: http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=3473

Arret sur image semble un bon site. Il y a les temoignages des principaux protagonistes, et tout semble concorder: *les casseurs etaient des policiers et les journalistes de TF1 avaient ete prevenu qu'il allait se passer quelque chose*... 
si c'est bien vrai, alors il y a un probleme quelque part...

Ha oui et puis il y a ca: http://www.bahbycc.com/2010/10/casse...-de-greve.html
ou on voit des policiers deguises en casseurs (type banlieusard ceux-la).

----------


## stardeath

> ...


la thorie du complot est de retour.

----------


## babaothe

> ...
> si c'est bien vrai, alors il y a un probleme quelque part...
> ...


Toiut est dans ce que tu dis et que j'ai soulign !  ::lol:: 
Et dis-moi : pour faire encore plus vrai : on trouve galement des membres des forces de l'ordre pour se faire caillasser, aller  l'hpital et s'y faire soigner ?  ::roll:: 
Tu plaisantes ?
Dis-voir, alors : de "suppositions" de l'espce en suppositions du mme genre :
on peut galement supposer sans sourciller (et avec la mme volont d'informer/dsinformer), que l'on incite froidement des personnages  "casser" pour pouvoir ensuite prtendre qu'ils taient en ralit des policiers faisant semblant d'tre des casseurs pour justifier l'interventyion d'autres policiers, etc... et ainsi d'une supposition  l'autre !  ::roll:: 
Tu sembles fort mal  connatre tant les uns que les autres !

Le drame ? Il est que tu participes tranquillemment  ce genre de questionnement. Les syndicats des membres des forces de l'ordre me paraissent bien plus dignes que cela et bien plus conscients de certaines ralits ! Non ?

EDIT et PS : ah oui ! et on trouve mme des policiers capables, pour faire encore plus "vrai", d'accepter de se faire matriser par leurs collgues et d'aller en justice en comparution immdiate !!!!!!!!...
En d'autres termes : basta de btises de l'espce !

----------


## pmithrandir

Sans aller jusqu' un complot aussi pouss, TF1 et france 2 ont t pingl il n y a pas un an parce qu'ils prsentaient des reconstitution des interpellations ou des faits.
Comme c'est videment trop dangereux de mettre des journaliste dans une vraie intervention de police, on refaisait la mme un tout petit peu aprs...

Donc, pas si absurde que cela, si ce n'est l'ide que les forces de l'ordre pourrait "jouer" le role des casseurs, ce qui serait assez nouveau et dramatique...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> la thorie du complot est de retour.


En effet  ::roll:: 

Penser que des policiers se mlent  la foule dans un but de collecter des renseignement, c'est trop dur  ::P:

----------


## el_socio

babaothe: je ne comprends pas ce que tu ecris  ::oops:: 
Mais je comprends que tu ne crois pas a l'hypothese qui propose que les policiers se deguisent en casseurs et appellent les medias pour filmer.
J'avoue que moi aussi j'ai beaucoup de mal a y croire.
Mais je suis scientifique, et ma facon de raisonner, face a une theorie, est la suivante:
- je lis la theorie et ses arguments
- je regarde attentivement les preuves
- je lis les arguments de ceux qui disent qu'elle est fausse
- je regarde attentivement les preuves qui montrent qu'elle est fausse

Mais dans ce cas, je ne trouve rien qui pourrait contredire cette theorie. Toutes les personnes qui ont ete protagonistes (je ne suis pas sur du mot, je veux dire ceux qui ont participe a l'action) vont dans ce sens, meme ceux qui sont pour la police et contre la greve.

Dans cette histoire, il n'y a pas de preuve irrefutable, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre, c'est la raison pour laquelle on ne peut etre sur de rien. Mais les elements disponibles vont tous dans le meme sens. Et de facon generale, je ne crois pas beaucoup aux coincidences.

Et du coup, je suis en train de regarder, et je decouvre qu'il y a d'autres histoires du meme genre, dont certaines sont reconnues meme par les policier (mais ca s'est passe il y a longtemps, en 68 ou en 95).

Alors je sais pas... mais avouer qu'il y a de quoi douter tout de meme. Surtout que la, il y a meme un alibi.

----------


## el_socio

> Penser que des policiers se mlent  la foule dans un but de collecter des renseignement, c'est trop dur


Non mais la c'est eux qui cassent la vitrine et battent le bonhomme aux cheveux gris (celui qui voulait arreter les casseurs, qui est contre la greve, et qui pense que ce sont les policiers qui cassaient et qui l'on frappe).

J'ai un ami policier, et oui des fois il va dans les manifestations pour collecter des renseignements. Il a meme ete une fois dans une mani d'extreme droite (ici en espagne, il y a un parti fasciste, les phalanges, qui etait le parti de Franco, et qui est parfaitement tolere. Et il y a beaucoup de gens d'extreme droite.), et il a meme ete oblige a un moment de faire le salut nazi pour pas se faire repere. Il en a pleure apres, mais il l'a fait.

----------


## babaothe

Re

Je n'aime vraiment pas le "n'importe quoi" et rappelle (et c'est l le droit franais) que la charge de la preuve appartient  celui qui accuse !
Et pour cause ! Nul ne saurait, en droit franais, tre invit  faire la preuve de la ngation !  ::roll:: 

Pour tre plus clair : M. DUPONT ne saurait (comment s'y prendrait-il ?) prouver par exemple qu'il n'a pas vol un stylo  bille ! Le fait qu'il ne puisse le prouver (et pour cause !) ne signifie pas qu'il en vol un !!!

----------


## ManusDei

Y a bien des pompiers pyromanes. Pourquoi pas des policiers casseurs ? a ne signifie absolument pas qu'ils ont le soutien de leur hirarchie, au passage.

----------


## babaothe

> Y a bien des pompiers pyromanes. Pourquoi pas des policiers casseurs ? a ne signifie absolument pas qu'ils ont le soutien de leur hirarchie, au passage.


Et alors ?
Ce n'est pas pour autant (parce qu'il pourrait "y en avoir") que l'on peut sans autre forme de procs accuser les policiers d'tre des casseurs !
Ou alors on va pouvoir dire sans sourciller que les pdophiles sont des (par exemple) prtres et des instituteurs puisque l'on a connu le cas de prtres et d'instituteurs avrs pdophiles !
Tu te rends compte ?
En rsum (et en me rptant) : on ne peut accuser une personne, quelle qu'elle soit, d'avoir fait quoi que ce soit, sans en apporter la preuve. Dans le cas contraire, on est tout simplement passible de poursuites en diffamation !

----------


## Acropole

"Achte bateau d'occasion capable de tenir le grand large".

----------


## ManusDei

Je dis pas que c'est le cas, je dis que c'est possible qu'il y ait des policiers casseurs. 
Donc, vu qu'il y a certaines vidences qui tendent  montrer qu'il y a des policiers casseurs, il serait bon de se pencher sur le sujet avant de dcider qu'il a ou n'y a pas de policiers casseurs.

Et ce sans crier  la thorie du complot ou au complot mondial.

----------


## Acropole

Il y'a des policiers criminels, et des criminels policiers (ce sont les mmes, forcment).
Il y'a des crimes d'tats et des crimes du peuple.
Il y'a des thories du complot et des complots rels.
Quant  dnouer le vrais du faux parmi les thories et les faits...
 ::arf::

----------


## j.peg

> Y a bien des pompiers pyromanes. Pourquoi pas des policiers casseurs ? a ne signifie absolument pas qu'ils ont le soutien de leur hirarchie, au passage.


p'tain les jeunes vous dbarquez ou quoi? 

les policiers infiltrs dans la foule et qui cassent pour justifier une intervention muscle de la police, a a toujours exist (et pas qu'en France): a s'appelle des provos. 

demandez  vos parents , c'tait dj le cas en 68 ...

attention: comme il y a pas mal d'informaticiens un peu binaires ici, je n'ai pas dit que tous les casseurs taient des flics , hein... 
alors en info, y a rien entre le 0 et le 1, mais dans la vraie vie, entre le blanc et le noir , y a plein de nuances de gris...

----------


## Acropole

> alors en info, y a rien entre le 0 et le 1, mais dans la vraie vie, entre le blanc et le noir , y a plein de nuances de gris...


On apprend pas assez l'hexadcimal  l'cole.

----------


## el_socio

> Ce n'est pas pour autant (parce qu'il pourrait "y en avoir") que l'on peut sans autre forme de procs accuser les policiers d'tre des casseurs !


Oui, mais ni moi, ni personne dans les liens que jai donne, naccuse. Nous ne faisons que partager nos doutes.

----------


## Acropole

> Oui, mais ni moi, ni personne dans les liens que jai donne, naccuse. Nous ne faisons que partager nos doutes.


Dans ton premier lien, juste aprs la vido :




> *Je suis sr que ctait un flic*, il avait la mme faon de parler et les mmes mouvements. Jai cherch du regard si le mec qui avait cass la vitrine se faisait interpeller mais je nai rien vu. Pas dinterpellation, rien.


Dans le troisime lien, la premire phrase :




> Voil photo  l'appui comment s'y prend la police pour provoquer des violences et dnaturer un mouvement.

----------


## el_socio

Oui mais cela reste des hypotheses. Affirmees de facon un peu de "propagande", mais ce ne sont pas des accusations officielles. Personne n'a porte plainte.
Enfin je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que c'est limite...

----------


## Acropole

Ce n'est pas limite. Ce sont des accusations pures et simples. a me semble vident non ? On peut difficilement faire plus clair.
Aprs, effectivement, il n'y a pas de plainte dpose, tout se passe devant les mdias, pour haranguer la foule, ce qui est trs loin de la dmocratie.
On assiste de plus en plus ( moins que c'tait pareil avant, j'tais pas n  ::mrgreen:: )  des procs mdiatiques. Les gens se montent la tte, accusent de fascisme  tout va, s'enflamment au moindre incident.
La gauche et la droite, d'un extrme  l'autre, surfent sur tous les vnements ou non vnements et surenchrissent dans des discours accusateurs et haineux.
Ce pays perd de plus en plus le sens de la modration sous bien des aspects et  tous les niveaux.
Sommes nous toujours en dmocratie comme le demandait quelqu'un dans une autre discussion ?
On peut se le demander, mais c'est loin d'tre le fait unique de Sarkozy et de sa clique  claques.
Et ceci, que les faits mentionns ci-dessus soient vrais ou pas.

----------


## babaothe

> Enfin je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que c'est limite...


Non ! ce n'est pas "limite" (comme tu le dis), mais carrment "hors limites"  :;):

----------


## el_socio

> Ce n'est pas limite. Ce sont des accusations pures et simples. a me semble vident non ? On peut difficilement faire plus clair.





> Enfin je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que c'est limite...
> Non ! ce n'est pas "limite" (comme tu le dis), mais carrment "hors limites"


Je pense que la question de la limite est tres subjective, elle depend de chacun.
Seriez-vous, par exemple, aussi categoriques sur un ministre qui accuse mediapart de "fascisme"? (http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite.php?id=8604)
Ou envers des jeunes condamnes sans preuves? (http://www.rue89.com/2010/07/05/proc...elation-157534)

C'est une discussion difficile, mais il me semble legitime, ou au moins "humain", de se poser des questions lorsqu'il se passe des choses bizarres et peut-etre graves. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de "pas democratique" dans le fait de partager ses doutes. Peut-etre que parfois, les choses sont mal dites. Comme par exemple lorsque Melanchon insulte une journaliste. Mais le fond y est. Et de toutes facon, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression qu'en France, les gens aiment bien s'insulter (meme le president insulte beaucoup, et les ministres aussi, et ca ici on en parle beaucoup. On avait l'image de la France comme un exemple de gens civilises, qui savent discuter sans s'enerver. C'est pour ca c'est bizarre).

----------


## babaothe

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de "pas democratique" dans le fait de partager ses doutes. Peut-etre que parfois, les choses sont mal dites.


- les formules utilises dans les liens incrimins ne sont pas des formules d'expression de "doutes"
- les "choses" n'y sont pas "mal dites"... Elles y sont dites sans la moindre ambigut !

Mais je n'ai pas l'intention de m'terniser sur ce point. J'ai dj exprim ce qui convenait,  savoir que les "doutes personnels" ne justifient aucune accusation d'abus (c'est simple, non ?) !

----------


## Acropole

En fait quand tu dis "limite" c'est au sens premier du terme ?
A fond, au taquet, on a atteint la limite, impossible d'aller plus loin ?  :;):

----------


## el_socio

Vous ne reagissez pas sur mes remarques sur les cas ou c'est l'etat qui est "limite". Un autre exemple, celui de Julien Coupat (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julien_Coupat).
Je vous comprends, vous defendez vos institutions. C'est tout a votre honneur. Si en plus vous reconnaissez que vous etes partisans, vous serez honnetes, qualite rare de nos jours.

----------


## j.peg

> Ce pays perd de plus en plus le sens de la modration sous bien des aspects et  tous les niveaux


par rapport  quand ? ou plutt , quand ce pays a-t-il fait preuve d'un qualconque sens de la modration? A la rvolution? La Commune? l'affaire Dreyfuss? Les impressionistes? la Collaboration? l'Indochine? L'Algrie? Mai 68? 

on pourrait mme remonter  Clovis et le fameux vase de Soissons pour se rendre compte que le mlange de rationalisme nordique et de passion sudiste qui caractrise notre pays nous prdispose gure  la modration.

----------


## babaothe

salut

Voici, en tout tat de cause, de quoi maintenant exiger des "trop faciles" accusateurs qu'ils prsentent des excuses aussi promptes et publiques que leurs accusations trop promptes et publiques !
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/010...pect-s-eclaire 

Voil maintenant une affaire en justice, donc  ::ccool:: 

Moralit ? ===>>>
1) il faut toujours se garder (dj dit plus haut) de "prendre ses doutes pour une ralit"
2) tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler est une sage prcaution
3) se rappeler le dicton selon lequel "on attrape plus vite un menteur qu'un boteux"

Voil tout, je pense

----------


## babaothe

Voil o risquent de mener certaines imprudences :

Au lieu de prsenter des excuses sans plus attendre, M. Mlenchon cherche  "noyer le poisson"  en tentant de "focaliser" de manire "amalgamique"  ::D: 
Il commence toutefois  tre conscient de certains aspects, apparemment, et se "jette en avant pour tenter de moins tomber en arrire" :




> "Je sais que ce qu'on veut faire, c'est me pousser  la diffamation"


Ce qu'il ne voit selon moi pas venir, c'est que des poursuites ventuelles, dans cette affaire, ne viendront probablement pas de l'Etat, ni du Gouvernement, mais bel et bien des syndicats (excds) de police.

Il serait bien avis de ne plus attendre pour s'excuser platement et calmer le jeu avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Les syndicats (surtout ceux de la police) sont  moins susceptibles que d'autres (hommes politiques en particulier) de "tidir" leurs lans pour plaire aux uns ou dplaire aux autres et ne dpendent ni des uns ni des autres. Ils sont les reprsentants de personnels qui "en ont assez" ! et iront donc dans le sens de ceux qu'ils reprsentent ...
Affaire  suivre  !

----------


## el_socio

Vous aurez certainement note, vous qui etes si clairvoyant a propos des frontieres entre verite et rumeur, que pour l'instant, les journalistes n'emploient que le conditionnel  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> salut
> 
> Voici, en tout tat de cause, de quoi maintenant exiger des "trop faciles" accusateurs qu'ils prsentent des excuses aussi promptes et publiques que leurs accusations trop promptes et publiques !
> http://www.liberation.fr/societe/010...pect-s-eclaire 
> 
> Voil maintenant une affaire en justice, donc 
> 
> Moralit ? ===>>>
> 1) il faut toujours se garder (dj dit plus haut) de "prendre ses doutes pour une ralit"
> ...





> Vous aurez certainement note, vous qui etes si clairvoyant a propos des frontieres entre verite et rumeur, que pour l'instant, les journalistes n'emploient que le conditionnel


Surtout que ce n'est pas comme si a n'avait jamais exist, hein ?

----------


## babaothe

salut

moi, je ne sais que ceci (qu'en pensez-vous ?) :

- une action en justice ne fait aucun "amalgame" ! Elle ne concerne qu'un point, celui dnonc
- ainsi : une action en diffamation ne concernerait que le point ici concern  ::D: 
- le juge n'aurait aucune autre considration  faire que l'exactitude des faits concernant CE point :
---- dire que le casseur "dnonc" tait ou non un policier et :
---- si non : diffamation puisque dclarations (de surcrot publiques) faites avec un certain degr d'assurance et de .... (hum et h h !) ... prcisions.
Voil tout  ::lol:: 
Et je vois mal un accus de diffamation exposer qu'il ne serait pas coupable du seul fait qu'il "serait possible" que ses "doutes" aient pu trouver un "fondement"  l'occasion d'autres circonstances que celles des faits mis en cause !!!
Conclusions ? je vois mal la dfense que pourrait mettre en place, dans CETTE affaire, M. Mlenchon, s'il tait poursuivi par les syndicats de policiers ! Il obtiendrait au mieux des attnuations pour non "prise de conscience relle" ! (ce qui ne serait pas pour le flatter, entre parenthses)  ::D:

----------


## el_socio

bonjour


> salut
> 
> moi, je ne sais que ceci (qu'en pensez-vous ?) :


J'en pense que je ne comprends pas ce que vous ecrivez  ::oops:: 
Je suis le seul a ne pas comprendre?

----------


## babaothe

> bonjour
> J'en pense que je ne comprends pas ce que vous ecrivez 
> Je suis le seul a ne pas comprendre?


j'espre que tel est le cas, en effet !
(si tel n'tait pas le cas, ce serait plutt .... dsesprant !)

----------


## el_socio

Visiblement, le fait que les policiers se "deguisent" en manifestants et en casseurs est avere: http://www.mediapart.fr/club/blog/la...fait-mais-comm
Ce qui n'est pas clair, ce sont les intentions.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Visiblement, le fait que les policiers se "deguisent" en manifestants et en casseurs est avere: http://www.mediapart.fr/club/blog/la...fait-mais-comm
> Ce qui n'est pas clair, ce sont les intentions.


HA Bon ? Pourtant, c'est ce qui semble tre le plus clair dans cette histoire !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> bonjour
> J'en pense que je ne comprends pas ce que vous ecrivez 
> Je suis le seul a ne pas comprendre?


Il dit que la justice ne prend pas parti.
Qu'elle est faite justement pour trancher et dire si oui ou non il y a des policiers casseurs ou pas. 

Et que Mlenchon devrait s'excuser d'avoir dit une connerie au lieu de dire qu'on veut le pousser  la diffamation (complot, quand tu nous tiens...).

Dans le lien d'el_socio il est question de policiers dguiss en syndicalistes ou en manifestant, pas de policiers casseurs (en plus le journaliste tente de dmontrer qu'un policier casseur c'est pas possible).

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui est rigolo dans le canard de la semaine dernire(et oui, livraison express a toronto!!) c'est qu'ils soulignent bien les conneries des politiques rcurrentes dans les affaires mlant policier et population.(villepin et sarko)

Emeutes de 2005, les policier sont renvoys en correctionnelle.
Dans l'affaire des gamins a mini moto, mme chose...

Bref, la justice ne les declare pas innocent quelques annes aprs, ce que faisaient les ministres de l'poque quelques heures aprs l'incident.
La question, c'est pourquoi est ce qu'ils font des discours en prenant parti et en supprimant tout ide d'enqute et de justice, et ce faisaint, en accentuant l'impression d'injustice. 

N'est pas possible de suspendre tout policier reli  la mort de quelqu'un, avec solde, et de diligenter une enqute dans un esprit plus serein. 
On parle quand mme d'une mort d'homme, je pense que tous les policiers sont capables, et mme les plus capable, de comprendre que ca peut choquer et qu'il est plus prudent d'carter la personne incrimine le temps de l'enqute. Que ce soit pour lui donner un soutien psy ou pour calmer le jeu et protger les collgues.

L'ide que ces jeunes branleurs iraient se faire tuer juste pour emmerder les flics, c'est quand mme un poil absurde...

En plus, les premierrs jours aprs la mot d'un ami, d'un fils ou d'un parent, les proches sont completements aneantis. Leur faire entendre raison n'est pas chose aise lorsque la blessure est encore ouverte. Gagner une semaine c'est parfois suffisant pour viter les tensions duent a la douleur, la fatigue, etc... et ca ne coute rien  la socit en comparaison du prix d'une meute.

----------


## dams78

> N'est pas possible de suspendre tout policier reli  la mort de quelqu'un, avec solde, et de diligenter une enqute dans un esprit plus serein.


Donc en fait la prsomption dinnocence ce n'est pas pour eux?
Dj  mon avis il y a enqute et le policier concern ne retourne pas forcment sur le terrain (suivi psy, et cie?) mais pourquoi est ce qu'on irai lui suspendre son salaire?????

Quand aux ministres et dirigeant, ils font  mon avis ce qu'a arrter de faire la population => soutenir les policiers.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Donc en fait la prsomption dinnocence ce n'est pas pour eux?
> Dj  mon avis il y a enqute et le policier concern ne retourne pas forcment sur le terrain (suivi psy, et cie?) mais pourquoi est ce qu'on irai lui suspendre son salaire?????
> 
> Quand aux ministres et dirigeant, ils font  mon avis ce qu'a arrter de faire la population => soutenir les policiers.


Suspendre avec solde, ca veut dire mettre en cong, mais continuer  payer la personne.(contrairement a suspension sans solde ou l'on ne paye plus)

Essaye de tuer quelqu'un, mme involontairement, tu te retrouveras en GAV direct, le temps d'eclaircir les choses.

Je pense que le soutien aveugle n'est jamais efficace, dans un sens comme dans l'autre. Parce qu'il sera forcement injuste  un moment et qu'il y a toujours 2 versions  l'histoire. C'est alors la justice qui doit dcider laquelle reflte la vrit.

Et comme je le disais, pour moi c'est soutenir les policiers que de les mettre en face de la justice. C'est peut etre un raisonnement  long terme, mais si la population perd cette image de ripoux intouchable, la police gagne en efficacit et surtout en lgitimit.

Sans un soutien aveugle, a la limite de l'insulte, je ne suis pas sur que les banlieues auraient brule en 2005. (parce que oui, accuser sans preuve un ado qui n'est mme pas encore mis en terre, c'est une insulte).
Combien de flics ont t blesss, a combien se chiffrent les pertes matrielles, la perte d'image internationnale, etc...

----------


## dams78

> Sans un soutien aveugle, a la limite de l'insulte, je ne suis pas sur que les banlieues auraient brule en 2005. (parce que oui, accuser sans preuve un ado qui n'est mme pas encore mis en terre, c'est une insulte).
> Combien de flics ont t blesss, a combien se chiffrent les pertes matrielles, la perte d'image internationnale, etc...


Alors voici ma vision des choses sur ces vnements : il n'a s'agit que de prtexte pour foutre la merde. En France on a un minorit de branleurs qui semmerde toute la journe, alors au moindre prtexte on descend dans la rue pour aller jouer aux gendarmes et aux voleurs. Et c'est ces mmes personnes que tu retrouves dans les manifestations, qui balance des parpaings sur les pompiers, et cie.

----------


## babaothe

> Parce qu'il sera forcement injuste  un moment et qu'il y a toujours 2 versions  l'histoire. C'est alors la justice qui doit dcider laquelle reflte la vrit.
> 
> Et comme je le disais, pour moi c'est soutenir les policiers que de les mettre en face de la justice. C'est peut etre un raisonnement  long terme, mais si la population perd cette image de ripoux intouchable, la police gagne en efficacit et surtout en lgitimit.


salut


1) pour qu'elle dcide (la Justice), il faut deux parties, dont l'une accusatrice
2) la Justice a un cot
3) les dpens (cots de la Justice) sont et doivent tre  la charge de celui qui perd le procs.

Conclusion : je suis d'accord avec toi, mais  ces conditions communes, bien videmment ... :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

La partie accusatrice sur un homicide est le ministre public je crois si personne ne le fait. Cad l'tat.

La justice a bien evidement un cout, qui peut etre assum par diffrentes persones ou des organismes : 
 - l'etat
 - assurance publique ou prive dans le cas d'un policier(en tant qu'employeur l'tat assure ses employs et les consquences de leur fautes)
 - assurance prive dans le cas d'un individu lambda(assuraance civile en gnral)
 - biens propre du perdans evidement.

Ces conditions sont prevues par le legislateur, et sur le fond, l'enquete a t faite. C'est sur la forme que ca pose problme. En plus, on arrive a la situation ou suite aux dclarations intempestive des hommes politiques maintenant  la tte de l'tat, on ne puisse pas emmetre l'hypothse inverse, sans passer pour un oposant ou directement incrimin sarkozy.

Comme dans le procs de Ferera, il s'tait en effet assis sur la prsemption d'innocence, voir avait carrement accus  tort de vol ces deux jeunes.

Faire la lumire sur cette affaire, c'est avouer que ces choses n'auraient pas du tre dite et que Sarkosy a fait un belle connerie qui aurait pu l'emmener devant la justice... et ca, ca fait tache. Vous imaginez les parents de petites "racailles" envoyer le prsident devant un juge le 7 mai 2012 ?

----------


## Acropole

Quand y'a un accident de la route sans policiers impliqus, les choses se passent diffremment du cas de 2005.
Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cet accident ne soit pas trait comme un autre.
Provoquer des meutes et accuser les policiers dans leur ensemble d'tre des assassins relve d'une logique bien particulire.
Il suffit de remplacer le mot "policier" par un autre pour s'en rendre compte.
Il est facile de pouvoir se regarder dans un miroir quand on est aveugl par ses illusions.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand y'a un accident de la route sans policiers impliqus, les choses se passent diffremment du cas de 2005.
> Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cet accident ne soit pas trait comme un autre.
> Provoquer des meutes et accuser les policiers dans leur ensemble d'tre des assassins relve d'une logique bien particulire.
> Il suffit de remplacer le mot "policier" par un autre pour s'en rendre compte.
> Il est facile de pouvoir se regarder dans un miroir quand on est aveugl par ses illusions.


 ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 

Sages paroles  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand y'a un accident de la route sans policiers impliqus, les choses se passent diffremment du cas de 2005.
> Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cet accident ne soit pas trait comme un autre.
> Provoquer des meutes et accuser les policiers dans leur ensemble d'tre des assassins relve d'une logique bien particulire.
> Il suffit de remplacer le mot "policier" par un autre pour s'en rendre compte.
> Il est facile de pouvoir se regarder dans un miroir quand on est aveugl par ses illusions.


Les policiers sont les reprsentants et les acteurs du pouvoir excutif. Et un grand pouvoir implique de grandes responsabilits :p

----------


## Acropole

> Les policiers sont les reprsentants et les acteurs du pouvoir excutif. Et un grand pouvoir implique de grandes responsabilits :p


Je suis d'accord, mais un accident de la route peut arriver  n'importe qui.
Policier ou pas, ce genre de chose arrive, et le fait que ce soient des policiers ne change rien  l'affaire. Les meutes sont partie sur les chapeaux de roues ( :;): ) et dnotent une certaine mentalit qui n'a rien a voir avec la justice dont les meutiers se rclamaient.

----------


## souviron34

> Les policiers sont les reprsentants et les acteurs du pouvoir excutif. Et un grand pouvoir implique de grandes responsabilits :p


Les enseignants sont les reprsentants et les acteurs du Ministre de l'Education Nationale (pour un certain nombre) et du Ministre de l'Agriculture (pour les lyces agricoles), plus quelques autres...


Qu'en dduire quand un enseignant est accus (et prouv) coupable de pdophilie ?

Que tous les enseignants sont pdophiles ?
Que le Ministre encourage les enseignants  tre pdophiles ?
Que c'est une politique dlibre du gouvernement ?





Comme le dit Acropole, il suffit de remplacer le mot policier par un autre, et on vot trs bien o cela peut mener... et surtout que le raisonnement est fallacieux, et entirement dirig par des soucis de politicaillerie politiicienne...

On ne parle pas ici du SAC, des anciens de l'OAS, bref des RG du temps de De Gaulle jusqu' Giscard.. Dj avec Chirac ils se faisaient vieux. Maintenant cela fait plus de 25 ans qu'ils sont  la retraite.. sinon morts..  On parle juste des policiers d'aujourd'hui...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis d'accord, mais un accident de la route peut arriver  n'importe qui.
> Policier ou pas, ce genre de chose arrive, et le fait que ce soient des policiers ne change rien  l'affaire. Les meutes sont partie sur les chapeaux de roues () et dnotent une certaine mentalit qui n'a rien a voir avec la justice dont les meutiers se rclamaient.


Je cherche pas  jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain. J'estime simplement qu'un agent de l'tat, quelle que soit sa fonction, doit faire beaucoup plus attention  ses actes lorsque qu'il agit en reprsentant de l'tat, car il engage galement la responsabilit de l'tat. Donc un prof en classe, un policier en uniforme, un inspecteur des impts au boulot, etc...

Un policier en civil qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture, c'est un mec qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture. Un policier en uniforme qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture, c'est l'tat qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture.

J'irais pas jusqu' dire qu'ils doivent tre irrprochable, les erreurs a arrive  tout le monde.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quand y'a un accident de la route sans policiers impliqus, les choses se passent diffremment du cas de 2005.
> Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cet accident ne soit pas trait comme un autre.
> Provoquer des meutes et accuser les policiers dans leur ensemble d'tre des assassins relve d'une logique bien particulire.
> Il suffit de remplacer le mot "policier" par un autre pour s'en rendre compte.
> Il est facile de pouvoir se regarder dans un miroir quand on est aveugl par ses illusions.


Oui, alors, voici lee traitement si tu tue quelqu'un dans un banal accident de la route...

Premirement, les flics dbarquent pour inspecter la scne, pour essayer de voir qui est responsable. Au passage ils te foutent en GAV parce qu'il y a homicide.
Secondo, tu iras en proces. Cela ne veut pas dire que tu sera reconnu responsable, mais le jugement peut aller de l'acquitement, a l'homicide volontaire, en passant par le cas le plus courant : homicide involontaire.

Quelle est la diffrence avec le traitement que je demande pour les policiers ?

Aprs, 2005, c'est les gamins dans le transfo EDF. C'est 2008 ou 2009 les gamins  mini moto sans casque.

Et souvent, oui, la population incrimine a un ressenti negatif par rapport au service de police.
Mais ddouaner par defaut ceux ci dans le discours officiel n'aide en rien. Montrer que la justice s'applique pour tous est bien plus efficace.
La population dlgue certains pouvoir aux policiers. En change elle attends que justice soit faite, pas que ceux ci puisse s'en affranchir publiquement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Aprs, 2005, c'est les gamins dans le transfo EDF. C'est 2008 ou 2009 les gamins  mini moto *sans casque*.


Il me semble que les policiers sont mandats pour faire respecter la loi, et dans leur mission, il y a les contrles d'identit. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'en ai subit un certain nombre et a ne m'a jamais drang. 
Dans les 2 cas que tu cites, lors de ces contrles, les victimes se sont enfuies. Se rendant coupables envers la loi de "refus d'obtemprer" et "dlit de fuite", et peut-tre encore d'autres choses. 
Pendant leurs fuites, ils ont un accident, regrettable, certes, mais fortuit. 
En quoi est-ce que l'on peut incriminer les policiers ? D'avoir fait leur boulot ?

----------


## souviron34

> Un policier en civil qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture, c'est un mec qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture. Un policier en uniforme qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture, c'est l'tat qui fauche 15 personnes en voiture.
> 
> J'irais pas jusqu' dire qu'ils doivent tre irrprochable, les erreurs a arrive  tout le monde.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, ManusDei, mais d'abord on ne parle pas de gens qui fauchent 15 personnes...






> Aprs, 2005, c'est les gamins dans le transfo EDF. C'est 2008 ou 2009 les gamins  mini moto sans casque.
> 
> Et souvent, oui, la population incrimine a un ressenti negatif par rapport au service de police.
> Mais ddouaner par defaut ceux ci dans le discours officiel n'aide en rien. Montrer que la justice s'applique pour tous est bien plus efficace.
> La population dlgue certains pouvoir aux policiers. En change elle attends que justice soit faite, pas que ceux ci puisse s'en affranchir publiquement.


 ::roll::  ::roll:: 
Euh l faut pas charrier non plus...

2005 , ce sont des gamins qui fuient devant un contrle de police... Jusque-l, les policiers font leur boulot.. Ils pourchassent les gamins.. Ils font toujours leur boulot. Les gamins se cachent dans un transfo d'EDF.. Ils grillent... C'est pas les flics qui les ont mis dedans, et qui ont allum ou fait un court-circuit, hein ? C'est eux tout seuls, malgr l'criteau "Danger de mort" figurant sur les transfos....


2008-2009, c'est les gamins sans casque.. Mais au vu des photos de la bagnole et de l'engin, sans feux non plus,... Et vu l'angle c'est pas les flics qui leur sont rentrs dedans mais eux dans les flics.. Il y a quand mme comme une nuance...


Je ne dfend pas les flics outre mesure, mais j'en ai un peu marre qu'on casse du sucre sur leur dos en montant des histoires de toutes pices sur des contre-vrits flagrantes, histoires qui ne servent qu' attiser la mfiance (et donc l'animosit) des uns envers les autres...

Alors je veux bien que "_la population incrimine a un ressenti ngatif_" ( ::aie::  ::aie::  encore un coup du politiquement correct, comme on ne dit plus les aveugles mais les mal-voyants !!!  :8O: ), mais tre dlgu par la socit (DANS SA TOTALITE) pour faire respecter la loi, et te faire insulter et caillasser par un gamin qui, ds que tu poses la main sur lui, on dit que tu abuses de ton pouvoir, faudrait un peu se remettre  l'heure.... et que les partis de l'opposition aussi (_d'ailleurs, c'est bizarre, mais quand c'est eux au pouvoir et que ce genre de choses se passent , ils ont la mme attitude que le gouvernement et les ministres aujourd'hui.... Faudrait qu'on m'explique..._)


Tu dis que tu es content au Canada.. Essaye-un peu de balancer une pierre  un flic  Toronto, ou bien de t'enfuir quand il te demande tes papiers (_par exemple si tu es prs de l'Arena lors des playoffs_)  tout en l'insultant, et tu viendras me dire quel traitement ils te rservent.... Ils sont cools, mais il y a certaines limites  ne pas dpasser.. Refus d'obtemprer, dlit de fuite, insulte, et "caillassage" ne sont pas accueuilis avec un large sourire et un "mais faites-donc" dans aucun pays au monde...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Euh l faut pas charrier non plus...
> 
> 2005 , ce sont des gamins qui fuient devant un contrle de police... Jusque-l, les policiers font leur boulot.. Ils pourchassent les gamins.. Ils font toujours leur boulot. Les gamins se cachent dans un transfo d'EDF.. Ils grillent... C'est pas les flics qui les ont mis dedans, et qui ont allum ou fait un court-circuit, hein ? C'est eux tout seuls, malgr l'criteau "Danger de mort" figurant sur les transfos....
> 
> 
> 2008-2009, c'est les gamins sans casque.. Mais au vu des photos de la bagnole et de l'engin, sans feux non plus,... Et vu l'angle c'est pas les flics qui leur sont rentrs dedans mais eux dans les flics.. Il y a quand mme comme une nuance...


Ca c'est ton interpretation. A t'elle une quelquonque valeur juridique ?

Je ne dis pas que les gamins sont innocent, je suis mme plutot d'accord pour dire que ca ressemble a des pti cons qui aurait mriter quelques claques de plus. Et que leurs parents pas capable de leur meettre un caasque sur la tete ou de leur interdire une mini moto sont bien plus responsable que les flics.

Aprs, ce n'est pas mon role de decider ca.

Il y a homicide => procs.
Toute autre solution n'est pas digne d'un tat de droit. Tout le monde en France a le droit  un procs quitable, mme la pire des crapules.




> Je ne dfend pas les flics outre mesure, mais j'en ai un peu marre qu'on casse du sucre sur leur dos en montant des histoires de toutes pices sur des contre-vrits flagrantes, histoires qui ne servent qu' attiser la mfiance (et donc l'animosit) des uns envers les autres...


Moije trouve qu'il font en gnral du bon boulot, je n'ai pas vraiment eu de problmes avec eux et j'ai mme eu l'occasion de travailler plusieurs fois avec eux lors de l'organisation de soire tudiante.




> Alors je veux bien que "_la population incrimine a un ressenti ngatif_" ( encore un coup du politiquement correct, comme on ne dit plus les aveugles mais les mal-voyants !!! ), mais tre dlgu par la socit (DANS SA TOTALITE) pour faire respecter la loi, et te faire insulter et caillasser par un gamin qui, ds que tu poses la main sur lui, on dit que tu abuses de ton pouvoir, faudrait un peu se remettre  l'heure....


C'est tout le problme. Si 1% des flics font des conneries dgeulasse et ne sont pas puni, tous les policiers passent pour complices. Donc ils perdent toute lgitimit.

En plus, la police peut etre non  lgitime, renverse, etc... c'est arriv dans l'histoire. c'est tout le principe d'une rvolution. 

Dans la premire constitution, on avait un devoir d'insurection. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9..._indispensable

Ca a disparu dans la version actuelle, mais c'est un principe qui pourrait tout a fait s'appliquer dans le cadre present.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est tout le problme. Si 1% des flics font des conneries dgeulasse et ne sont pas puni, tous les policiers passent pour complices. Donc ils perdent toute lgitimit.


Mais, si je reprend ton argument, si 1% de la population de certains quartiers trouvent "la police injuste", est-ce que cela est reprsentatif de la population, y compris de ces quartiers ? et par consquent ce qui est dcris comme "l'attitude la police" n'est-il pas plus "l'attitude de la police envers ce 1%" que l'attitude de la police en gnral ?

Car ce 1% passe justement pour n'avoir aucune lgiitimit.....



Car, que je sache, la majeure partie des habitants de ces "quartiers" sont contre le caillassage, contre les agressions perptuelles dont les flics, pompiers, et mdecins (et chauffeurs de bus) sont les cibles (mais dont eux aussi sont les cibles, si ils ne suivent pas la loi du silence)...


Alors, faut-il soutenir la frange "dure" ?



Je ne le pense pas, mais comme je ne fait ni les lois, ni la police, ni les campagnes de presse ni politiciennes.....

(Vous souvenez-vous, lors de la campagne, que Sgolne avait voulu rinstaurer des centres "militairement gards" pour dlinquants rcidivistes et violents ? elle avait t dnonc officieusement par son parti, mais si on cde au "qu'en dira-t-on" populiste au lieu de faire de la politique, c'est l qu'on arrive dans une socit o il n'y a plus que la dmagogie et le populisme comme issue... Il e semblait que ce n'tait pas ce que voulait la socit franaise.. Mais j'ai du me tromper de pays....)

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, ManusDei, mais d'abord on ne parle pas de gens qui fauchent 15 personnes...


Tu peux le changer en un flic qui poursuit deux gamins  moto, un prof qui engueule un lve, ou ce que tu veux, a me va.

----------


## el_socio

Le temps passe, les gens changent, mais les institutions voluent peu...


_Paris Match n997 du 18 mai 1968  Photographie de l'tudiant pourchass (6 mai) par Gilles Caron_

----------


## Acropole

Les policier doivent-ils tre plus irrprochables que les citoyens ?
Je ne suis pas d'accord.
C'est bien pratique de s'autodclarer autoris  ne pas tre irrprochable et dexiger des autres qu'ils le soient.
"Moi, citoyen non policier me permet de commettre quelques dlits si je le souhaite, mais j'ordonne aux policiers d'tre irrprochable et de satisfaire mes exigence de perfection".
Srieusement...
Que ceux qui exigent la perfection commencent d'abord par l'tre eux mmes.
Et qu'ils soient sanctionns  la hauteur de leurs exigences en cas de dlit ou de crime...

----------


## dams78

> Les policier doivent-ils tre plus irrprochables que les citoyens ?
> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> C'est bien pratique de s'autodclarer autoris  ne pas tre irrprochable et dexiger des autres qu'ils le soient.
> "Moi, citoyen non policier me permet de commettre quelques dlits si je le souhaite, mais j'ordonne aux policiers d'tre irrprochable et de satisfaire mes exigence de perfection".
> Srieusement...
> Que ceux qui exigent la perfection commencent d'abord par l'tre eux mmes.
> Et qu'ils soient sanctionns  la hauteur de leurs exigences en cas de dlit ou de crime...


C'est comme les gens qui reproche aux policiers de ne pas les respecter mais qui ne se gne pas pour les insulter...

----------


## el_socio

L'ennemi est bte: il croit que c'est moi l'ennemi, alors que c'est lui!!

----------


## ManusDei

> Les policier doivent-ils tre plus irrprochables que les citoyens ?


Plus irrprochable a ne veut rien dire. Tu es irrprochable ou tu ne l'es pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

" A grands pouvoirs, grandes responsabilits"

Cet adage devrait vous faire reflechir.

Un citoyen n'est pas par definition gal  un policier. Certaines dffrences sont accorde par la loi pour aider ce dernier  faire son mtier.
 - permis de port d'arme
 - droit  l'utiliser pour le gendarme.
 - toujours en service pour le gendarme(si il voit une voiture faire une btise, mme en civil il peut normalement sortir son carnet et mettre une prune)
 - sa parole est rpute plus vrai que la votre, il est asserment.

En change, le lgislateur leur impose des contraintes pour quilibrer ce pouvoir qui leur est donn. C'est ces contraintes qui ne doivent pas disparaitre. 

Quand le policier  un soutien aveugle de la part des politiques, la population peut lgitimement penser que ces contres pouvoirs ne sont plus actifs. Et forcement, l'inquitude devient lgitime.(on nous fait croire qu'ils sont au dessus de la loi)

Encore une fois, ce qui fait tellement scandale est juste le fait qu'il est anormal qu'un homme politique juge  la place de la justice et court-circuite un procs pour donner toute de suite SA vrit.
En plus d'tre anormal, je vous rappelle que c'est illgal. la prsemption d'innocence est valable autant pour une racaille de 16 ans que pour un policier. On a juste dans ces cas la  se taire ou  dire que la justice fait son travail.

----------


## dams78

Ya une diffrence entre soutenir quelqu'un quand celui ci se fait cracher  la gueule par les cits, la presse, une partie de l'opinion publique et innocenter quelqu'un comme tu sembles le prsent.
Pour ma part j'ai toujours entendu dire nos hommes politique "une enqute va tre ouverte, si des sanctions sont  prendre elles seront prises", autant que je sache on a pas mdaill les forces de l'ordre que vous nous dcrivez.

----------


## j.peg

> autant que je sache on a pas mdaill les forces de l'ordre que vous nous dcrivez.


on ne les a pas punies non plus....

je soutiens l'ide qu'il devrait y avoir jugement.

Ce n'est pas au pouvoir ou  la hirarchie de dire si c'est condamnable ou pas, mais  la justice. 

Quelle diffrence y a-t-il avec un pays totalitaire, si la police n'est pas responsable devant la justice? 

Un policier , tue ou blesses quelqu'un => mise en examen (comme tout un chacun) , procs et en fonction des cas: acquittement (si pas de faute) ou sanction (si faute) . 
Qu'est ce que a a de choquant?

----------


## dams78

> on ne les a pas punies non plus....
> 
> je soutiens l'ide qu'il devrait y avoir jugement.


Mais dans quel cas il n'y a pas eu de jugement?
Puisqu'en gnral les familles portent plainte.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais dans quel cas il n'y a pas eu de jugement?
> Puisqu'en gnral les familles portent plainte.


D'ailleurs, je pense que l'Etat devrait porter plainte contre ces familles pour non-ducation de leurs enfants !

----------


## dams78

> D'ailleurs, je pense que l'Etat devrait porter plainte contre ces familles pour non-ducation de leurs enfants !


T'inquites pas ya les allocs qui saute maintenant (bon c'est juste pour l'cole mais c'est dj pas mal d'aller  l'cole pour avoir un avenir)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais dans quel cas il n'y a pas eu de jugement?
> Puisqu'en gnral les familles portent plainte.


Si on reprends les evennements de 2005.
 - sarko a accus les gamins d'avoir fuis parce qu'ils taient des voleurs.
 - Il a ddouann immdiatement les policiers alors qu'il tait leur suprieur hierarchique.
 - aprs 5 ans, le proces doit enfin avoir lieu devant l'insistance des familles, mais pas trop vite non plus.

Je continue ou ca suffit a te montrer a quel point cette raction est lamentable ?

----------


## dams78

> - aprs 5 ans, le proces doit enfin avoir lieu devant l'insistance des familles, mais pas trop vite non plus.?


Juste sur ce point l, un procs ne se fait jamais en 5min. Je suis sr qu'on pourrait trouver  l'inverse un procs avec un tuer de flic qui n'a pas t trait dans l'anne...




> - sarko a accus les gamins d'avoir fuis parce qu'ils taient des voleurs.


D'ailleurs est ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui pourquoi ils ont fuis?
Ils auraient pas fuis qu'ils seraient toujours vivant aussi...




> - Il a ddouann immdiatement les policiers alors qu'il tait leur suprieur hierarchique.
>  - aprs 5 ans, le proces doit enfin avoir lieu devant l'insistance des familles, mais pas trop vite non plus.


Il les  ddouann de quelle manire si le procs  lieu maintenant?

----------


## pmithrandir

c'est plutot :
 - aprs 5 ans, on vient de decider qu'il y aurait un procs
 - qu'ils fuient ou pas n'est pas la question, il y a eu accusation publique, cad non respect de la presomption d'innocence. 
 - Tout de suite il a dit que les policiers n'taient pas en cause et qu'en gros les ado avaient fait ca tout seul.

Autant accuser les policier aurait t criminel, autant accuser les morts d'avoir t seul responsable quelques heures aprss les dcs c'tait au minimum mal venu, au plus irresponsable.

----------


## dams78

> c'est plutot :
>  - aprs 5 ans, on vient de decider qu'il y aurait un procs
>  - qu'ils fuient ou pas n'est pas la question, il y a eu accusation publique, cad non respect de la presomption d'innocence. 
>  - Tout de suite il a dit que les policiers n'taient pas en cause et qu'en gros les ado avaient fait ca tout seul.
> 
> Autant accuser les policier aurait t criminel, autant accuser les morts d'avoir t seul responsable quelques heures aprss les dcs c'tait au minimum mal venu, au plus irresponsable.


Je sais pas si on peut parler de prsomption d'innocence quand tu t'enfuis devant un contrle de police, c'est plutt une infraction il me semble.

Maintenant je me souvient pas des propos exact (il serait intressant de les avoirs d'ailleurs) mais je continue  trouver bien qu'un ministre de l'intrieur soutienne un peu les forces de l'ordre (sans tomber dans une confiance aveugle) quand on voit dans quelles conditions elles travaillent.

----------


## pmithrandir

je n'ai trouv que cela comme info a peu rpes fiable..

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89m...r.C3.A9actions

En fait, la plupart des video de 2005 sous youtube ne sont plus disponible, pour la plupart efface de youtube.
Si quelqu'un retrouve ces propos, je suis interess aussi pour avoir les mots exacts. On les as entendu en boucle pendant 3 semaines a l'poque, mais ca fait un peu longtemps.

----------


## sneb5757

> Je sais pas si on peut parler de prsomption d'innocence quand tu t'enfuis devant un contrle de police, c'est plutt une infraction il me semble.
> 
> Maintenant je me souvient pas des propos exact (il serait intressant de les avoirs d'ailleurs) mais je continue  trouver bien qu'un ministre de l'intrieur soutienne un peu les forces de l'ordre (sans tomber dans une confiance aveugle) quand on voit dans quelles conditions elles travaillent.


Il aurait assi pu simplement dire " on va mener une enquete" au lieu de dedouaner les policiers direct non ?

Enfin bon on sait depuis longtemps que son truc c'est la raction avant la reflexion c'est meme pas surprenant...

----------


## Acropole

> Il aurait assi pu simplement dire " on va mener une enquete" au lieu de dedouaner les policiers direct non ?
> 
> Enfin bon on sait depuis longtemps que son truc c'est la raction avant la reflexion c'est meme pas surprenant...


A moins que ce soit totalement rflchit.
La politique n'est pas une affaire de vrit, mais de positionnement par rapport  l'opinion publique et l'lectorat.
Si demain la population se mettait  croire que les haricots verts sont une race extra terrestre cherchant  envahir la Terre, les politiciens s'en serviraient dans leur campagne lectorale.
La gauche, dans ces affaires, accuse l'tat policier, la droite accuse une population criminelle. C'est dans leur stratgie, et ce n'est certainement pas irrflchi.
Bien videmment ce n'est pas 100% dans les deux cas, mais ceux qui s'carte de la ligne du parti en font les frais.

----------


## pmithrandir

> A moins que ce soit totalement rflchit.
> La politique n'est pas une affaire de vrit, mais de positionnement par rapport  l'opinion publique et l'lectorat.
> Si demain la population se mettait  croire que les haricots verts sont une race extra terrestre cherchant  envahir la Terre, les politiciens s'en serviraient dans leur campagne lectorale.
> La gauche, dans ces affaires, accuse l'tat policier, la droite accuse une population criminelle. C'est dans leur stratgie, et ce n'est certainement pas irrflchi.
> Bien videmment ce n'est pas 100% dans les deux cas, mais ceux qui s'carte de la ligne du parti en font les frais.


Je pense que tu as tout  fait raison. croire que sarkozy agit stupidement, c'est oublier qu'il a t assez brillant politicien pour arriver  la prsidence. Qu'on trouve son action bonne ou non, on ne peut lui retire un gnie politique.
Aprs, tre un gnie politique ne veut pas du tout dire que l'on agit pour la population. On a des exemples de gnies qui ont trs bien tourns, comme trs mal.

----------


## babaothe

> On a des exemples de gnies qui ont trs bien tourns, comme trs mal.


Il en va des gnies comme il en va de chacun d'entre nous (tant en ce qui concerne le discernement gnral de ce qu'il convient ou non de faire qu'en ce qui concerne les consquences d'approches non suffisamment "peses").  ::D: 
Aprs ?  ===>> il y a les urnes et les choix faits  :;): 
Toute autre approche s'loignerait des principes dmocratiques fondamentaux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si on reprends les evennements de 2005.
>  - sarko a accus les gamins d'avoir fuis parce qu'ils taient des voleurs.
>  - Il a ddouann immdiatement les policiers alors qu'il tait leur suprieur hierarchique.
>  - aprs 5 ans, le proces doit enfin avoir lieu devant l'insistance des familles, mais pas trop vite non plus.
> 
> Je continue ou ca suffit a te montrer a quel point cette raction est lamentable ?


Je pense que l'action de Sarko tait uniquement politique. Maintenant, je trouve normal qu'un ministre dfende ceux qu'ils reprsentent. 
Ensuite, ce qu'il dit est juste, alors, mme si a semble tre de la provoc', c'est juste un talage des faits. Fuir quand des policiers vous contrlent est un dlit, donc les policiers n'ont pas grand-chose  se reprocher. Ensuite, ce ne sont pas les policiers qui les ont mis dans le local EDF, ils y sont rentrs POUR SE CACHER de la police. Ca n'est pas l'attitude de citoyens honntes n'ayant rien  se reprocher, si ?  ::roll::

----------


## babaothe

> Fuir quand des policiers vous contrlent est un dlit, donc les policiers n'ont pas grand-chose  se reprocher. Ensuite, ce ne sont pas les policiers qui les ont mis dans le local EDF, ils y sont rentrs POUR SE CACHER de la police. Ca n'est pas l'attitude de citoyens honntes n'ayant rien  se reprocher, si ?


+1
et j'y ajoute cette simple question :
Si, pour chapper   un gang adverse (comme cela arrive souvent) ils avaient dcid (et en seraient morts) de se cacher l o ils se sont cachs, qui en aurait support la responsabilit ? Eux ? le gang adverse ?
Et si, en plus, ils n'avaient t poursuivis par ce gang adverse qu'en reprsailles de leur propre action envers ce gang ?
Je crois que l, il y a des limites  la draison !

----------


## Rayek

> Je pense que l'action de Sarko tait uniquement politique. Maintenant, je trouve normal qu'un ministre dfende ceux qu'ils reprsentent. 
> Ensuite, ce qu'il dit est juste, alors, mme si a semble tre de la provoc', c'est juste un talage des faits. Fuir quand des policiers vous contrlent est un dlit, donc les policiers n'ont pas grand-chose  se reprocher. Ensuite, ce ne sont pas les policiers qui les ont mis dans le local EDF, ils y sont rentrs POUR SE CACHER de la police. Ca n'est pas l'attitude de citoyens honntes n'ayant rien  se reprocher, si ?





> Cinq ans aprs les faits, les juges viennent tout juste de dcider que les deux policiers qui avaient pris en chasse Zyed et Bouna seraient jugs pour non-assistance  personne en danger.


Source

----------


## j.peg

> Je sais pas si on peut parler de prsomption d'innocence quand tu t'enfuis devant un contrle de police, c'est plutt une infraction il me semble.
> 
> Maintenant je me souvient pas des propos exact (il serait intressant de les avoirs d'ailleurs) mais je continue  trouver bien qu'un ministre de l'intrieur soutienne un peu les forces de l'ordre (sans tomber dans une confiance aveugle) quand on voit dans quelles conditions elles travaillent.


Ben non ! 
a chaque fois a dgnre: ils prennent a pour une autorisation  faire des bavures!

en plus quand ce mme ministre se permet de contester publiquement des dcisions de justice (ce qui est un dlit) et de traiter de coupable quelqu'un qui n'a pas encore t jug (Colonna) , a craint ...et a fait peur...

Il n'y a ni  soutenir ni  ne pas soutenir les policiers mais  appliquer la loi ... c'est si compliqu?

----------


## j.peg

> +1
> et j'y ajoute cette simple question :
> Si, pour chapper   un gang adverse (comme cela arrive souvent) ils avaient dcid (et en seraient morts) de se cacher l o ils se sont cachs, qui en aurait support la responsabilit ? Eux ? le gang adverse ?
> Et si, en plus, ils n'avaient t poursuivis par ce gang adverse qu'en reprsailles de leur propre action envers ce gang ?
> Je crois que l, il y a des limites  la draison !


Disussion et arguties dans le vide. Comment faites vous pour dcider de ce qui s'est passer alors qu'il n'y a pas eu de procs? 
C'est justement  a que a sert: tablir la vrit des faits et en tirer les consquences...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Disussion et arguties dans le vide. Comment faites vous pour dcider de ce qui s'est passer alors qu'il n'y a pas eu de procs? 
> C'est justement  a que a sert: tablir la vrit des faits et en tirer les consquences...


Le respect des droits de l'accuss ont toujours t difficile  faire valoir devant la vindicte populaire et la justice des piliers de comptoirs...

Attaquer ces droits la, c'est faire un bon de dizaines d'annes en arrires, voir des sicles... mais c'est populaire d'accus sans preuve et de juger sans faire appel a la justice.

----------


## babaothe

> Disussion et arguties dans le vide. Comment faites vous pour dcider de ce qui s'est passer alors qu'il n'y a pas eu de procs? 
> C'est justement  a que a sert: tablir la vrit des faits et en tirer les consquences...


je crois que :
1) tu n'as pas compris le sens de mon message
2) nul ne remet en cause un fait : que ces gamins sont alls seuls dans cette cachette. Je ne vois aucune accusation (de la famille ou de tiers) selon laquelle les policiers les y auraient mis !

Le seul point en examen est celui de savoir si oui ou non (ensuite) il y a eu ou non non assistance  personne en danger. Et nous verrons alors, aprs examen, les conclusions du juge..., conclusions qui devront tout prendre en considration, y compris celles concernant l'importance du  danger ventuel d'une action d'assistance  :;):

----------


## j.peg

[QUOTE=babaothe;5578771]...Le seul point en examen est celui de savoir si oui ou non  il y a eu ou non non assistance  personne en danger. Et nous verrons alors, aprs examen, *les conclusions du juge...[/*QUOTE]

ce qui n'est possible que s'il y a un juge , donc....

----------


## hegros

Pour ma part la justice et les juges en France me font bien rire. Il ne s'agit pas de Justice et encore moins de Juge, c'est une justice  la franaise et des juges  la franaise rien de plus. Une justice politique en somme. Il n'y a qu' voir toutes les affaires  scandale de juges...

Les policiers travaillent avec la justice donc ils sont complices dans les affaires quand bien mme l'un ou l'autre est sur le banc des accuss. Ils se tiennent les coudes mme dans l'injustice.

Je ne crois pas qu'il y a quelque chose  attendre d'une justice qui n'a pas de force pour condamner des policiers et qui politiquement ne le souhaite pas. Ce qui nous fait tout simplement sortir de la Justice pour entrer dans la justice franaise spectacle et politique.

----------


## babaothe

> Pour ma part la justice et les juges en France me font bien rire. Il ne s'agit pas de Justice et encore moins de Juge, c'est une justice  la franaise et des juges  la franaise rien de plus. Une justice politique en somme. Il n'y a qu' voir toutes les affaires  scandale de juges...
> 
> Les policiers travaillent avec la justice donc ils sont complices dans les affaires quand bien mme l'un ou l'autre est sur le banc des accuss. Ils se tiennent les coudes mme dans l'injustice.
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il y a quelque chose  attendre d'une justice qui n'a pas de force pour condamner des policiers et qui politiquement ne le souhaite pas. Ce qui nous fait tout simplement sortir de la Justice pour entrer dans la justice franaise spectacle et politique.


Ah bon ! ???
J'ai pourtant la trs vive impression de ce que les policiers accusent prcisment trs souvent la Justice d'un certain laxisme.
Ce sera bien la premire fois que j'entends dire que Justice et Police s'entendent  ::roll::  (et se font des "mamours") !

----------


## hegros

> Ah bon ! ???
> J'ai pourtant la trs vive impression de ce que les policiers accusent prcisment trs souvent la Justice d'un certain laxisme.


Oui ils victimisent beaucoup alors que la justice franaise leur a dj donn beaucoup, beaucoup trop  mon got. Il faut savoir que ce laxisme est tout  fait justifi car  couter les policiers il faudrait que chaque personne qu'ils interpellent passent instantanment devant un tribunal ET qu'il soit condamn (parce qu'un policier ne peut pas se tromper) alors que ce n'est pas aux policiers de dcider d'une condamnation ni mme de son processus. Donc je comprends parfaitement la justice franaise.





> Ce sera bien la premire fois que j'entends dire que Justice et Police s'entendent  (et se font des "mamours") !


Ils travaillent ensemble donc ils s'entendent comme un service commercial et un service informatique d'une entreprise.

Du coup la justice franaise  sous pression presque donn tout les droits aux policiers (bien que ces derniers se plaignent de ne pas en avoir suffisamment) donc autant dire qu'ils sont intouchables puisque la justice donnera toujours sur parole raison  un policier qu' un citoyen.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

J'interviens trs peu, mais quand je lis n'importe quoi cela me dsole.




> Du coup la justice franaise  sous pression presque donn tout les droits aux policiers (bien que ces derniers se plaignent de ne pas en avoir suffisamment) donc autant dire qu'ils sont intouchables puisque la justice donnera toujours sur parole raison  un policier qu' un citoyen.


Etant rserviste de la gendarmerie je peux te dire que c'est entirement faux, les policiers et gendarmes se font taper sur les doigts rgulirement et il y a des condamnations.

Je lis beaucoup de btises, vous ne vous informez que dans des ragots et des informations relayes, tant au coeur du sujet, je peux vous dire que c'est entirement faux de dire que les forces de l'ordre sont couvertes  tout moment, ils ont des comptes  rendre, et quel que soit les gouvernements actuels, passs ou futurs.

----------


## babaothe

> et quel que soit les gouvernements actuels, passs ou futurs.


+1
et pour cause !
Et tu as bien raison de parler de ragots, rumeurs, etc.... etc...
C'en est mme dsesprant.

----------


## hegros

> Etant rserviste de la gendarmerie je peux te dire que c'est entirement faux, les policiers et gendarmes se font taper sur les doigts rgulirement et il y a des condamnations.


Ton opinion est forcment biaise puisque tu cherches, en toute logique,  dfendre ton "mtier de rserviste"  En mme temps on pratique un mtier que lorsqu'il colle avec ses croyances et cela va de pair avec toi si tu es rserviste c'est que cela colle avec tes croyances donc tu n'auras jamais vraiment quelque chose  redire sur le fond puisque tu as embrass la "police".

Bref, pour un citoyen comme moi la vision est compltement diffrente, nous (les citoyens) ne sommes pas au coeur de la gendarmerie tout les matins donc on en apprends  travers les mdias et les expriences des autres.

J'ai une mauvaise image de la police, gendarmerie etc mais c'est elle qui se la forme cette image en mme temps non ? Si tout tait parfait on en parlerait mme pas.

----------


## Invit

RE




> Ton opinion est forcment biaise puisque tu cherches, en toute logique,  dfendre ton "mtier de rserviste"


C'est un peu rducteur de dire que c'est biais, car tu cris



> tout les matins donc on en apprends  travers les mdias et les expriences des autres.


Donc ton opinion est biais par les mdias, et les autres, tu n'as qu'un son de cloche.




> J'ai une mauvaise image de la police, gendarmerie etc mais c'est elle qui se la forme cette image en mme temps non ? Si tout tait parfait on en parlerait mme pas.


On ne parle jamais des choses bien, voil le problme.
Lorsqu' un contrle routier les forces de l'ordre arrtesnt un gars avec 2 g d'alcool dans le sang qui aurait put tuer une famille sur la route quelques km plus loin, tu trouves qu'ils ont outre passs leurs directives ?
Et des histoires bien comme celle-l, on peut en crire des livres par rapport au reste.

----------


## hegros

> C'est un peu rducteur de dire que c'est biais, car tu cris
> 
> Donc ton opinion est biais par les mdias, et les autres, tu n'as qu'un son de cloche.


Non tu as coup ma phrase voil tout. Je ne disais pas lire les mdias tout les matins(il ne faut pas abuser non plus) je disais que les gens ne sont pas dans une gendarmerie tout les matins pour voir ce qui s'y passe.





> On ne parle jamais des choses bien, voil le problme.
> Lorsqu' un contrle routier les forces de l'ordre arrtesnt un gars avec 2 g d'alcool dans le sang qui aurait put tuer une famille sur la route quelques km plus loin, tu trouves qu'ils ont outre passs leurs directives ?
> Et des histoires bien comme celle-l, on peut en crire des livres par rapport au reste.


Heureusement qu'il y a des choses bien mais si c'est bien il n'y a aucune raison de s'en occuper il faut plutt s'occuper des choses moins bien comme la supriorit d'un "policier" par rapport  un citoyen lamda devant un tribunal, dsol mais les 2 aujourd'hui ne sont pas gaux et c'est un des points que je dnonais dans mes prcdents posts.

----------


## Invit

N'oubliez pas que les mdias ne passent que se qui fait de l'audimat  ::mrgreen:: 

Quand est-il du pompier bless par balle  Grenoble et de la voiture prise pour cible ? Si les policiers avaient riposts et bless quelqu'un, abus de pouvoir ? Qui est coupable devant le tribunal ?

Merci de prendre en considration ces mtiers difficiles et de ne pas les critiquer qu'en coutant qu'un son de cloche, les mdias et les ragots.

----------


## hegros

> Quand est-il du pompier bless par balle  Grenoble et de la voiture prise pour cible ? Si les policiers avaient riposts et bless quelqu'un, abus de pouvoir ? Qui est coupable devant le tribunal ?


L il s'agit de lgitime dfense, il y a aussi  grenoble? un braqueur qui a t tu par un policier (et o une policire a t tue aussi) sans que ce dernier ne soit rendu coupable vis  vis d'un tribunal (ce qui ne veut pas dire sans enqute)




> Merci de prendre en considration ces mtiers difficiles et de ne pas les critiquer qu'en coutant qu'un son de cloche, les mdias et les ragots.


Tout les mtiers sont difficiles  l'usure cela finit par retentir comme des sons de cloche c'est cela qui est embtant. Si on enlve le son de cloche, les mdias et les ragots il ne reste plus rien  discuter  ::mouarf::

----------


## babaothe

> Si on enlve le son de cloche, les mdias et les ragots il ne reste plus rien  discuter


sisi,
on en trouvera toujours un (tout prs) pour vouloir discuter de ce qu'il n'y a plus rien  discuter  ::roll:: 
Les amateurs de la mthode "parler juste pour parler" ne manquent apparemment pas

----------


## ManusDei

> Bref, pour un citoyen comme moi la vision est compltement diffrente, nous (les citoyens) ne sommes pas au coeur de la gendarmerie tout les matins donc on en apprends  travers les mdias et les expriences des autres.


http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2010/10/19/Verbatims

http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2010...ez-du-courrier

Tiens, regarde  quel point ils s'entendent bien  ::D:  (tu constates que a a  peine un mois).

----------


## hegros

> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2010/10/19/Verbatims
> 
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2010...ez-du-courrier
> 
> Tiens, regarde  quel point ils s'entendent bien  (tu constates que a a  peine un mois).


J'ai dj rpondu qu'ils s'entendaient comme Tom && Jerry  ::):  Donc face au chien-chien ils s''entendent et voient dans la mme direction, il ne faudrait pas me faire croire le contraire.

Puis c'est connu que les syndicats en rajoutent toujours...

----------


## babaothe

> J'ai dj rpondu qu'ils s'entendaient comme Tom && Jerry  Donc face au chien-chien ils s''entendent et voient dans la mme direction


Puisque c'est TOI qui l'affirmes ! Ce DOIT tre vrai ! (Comment pourrais-tu affirmer ainsi et avec autant d'assurance , autrement ?)  ::cfou:: 
Bref ....

----------


## Invit

En rsumant tout ce que je viens de lire vous prenez vos informations dans les mdias, le net et les ragots et non en direct.

Avant d'affirmer des choses il faut consulter les deux cots des sources possibles pour avoir une opinion.

----------


## babaothe

Mais non, mais non ....
Puisque hegros le dit, il FAUT le croire  ::lol:: 
Ils s'aiment vraiment beaucoup entre eux ! C'est le grand amour !
La "preuve" ? ===>>>
http://www.fdesouche.com/134310-les-...ent-au-boycott
Voil bien un signe indniable d'entente fort "cordiale"  ::lol::

----------


## hegros

> La "preuve" ? ===>>>
> http://www.fdesouche.com/134310-les-...ent-au-boycott
> Voil bien un signe indniable d'entente fort "cordiale"


Cette "preuve" est un ragot et qu'un mdia d'aprs Philippe JOCHMANS il ne s'agit pas de direct  ::): 

Et ton article prouve bien ce que je dis depuis le dbut, la police se plaint du processus de condamnation et notamment de la partie dcisionnelle en tout cas elle cherche  l'influencer par motifs de scurit...

D'autant que dans cette affaire les personnes ont t croues il s'agit donc d'une plainte sur la forme seulement (pas de mandat de dpt). De mon point de vue c'est une tomate envoye  la justice c'est comme quand jerry mets un pige  tom pour l'embter  ::wow::  Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est une querelle intra-tat

----------


## babaothe

> Cette "preuve" est un ragot et qu'un mdia d'aprs Philippe JOCHMANS il ne s'agit pas de direct


T'as raison ! J'ai toujours, par exemple, pens que le journal "LE MONDE" mettait des ragots  la Une  ::lol:: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...4262_3224.html

Et (bien sr ! pourquoi n'y ai-je pas pens ? ... c'est clair ...). "Le Monde" en rajoute et va mme jusqu' inventer un Communiqu et des phrases y contenues !  ::roll:: ... C'est un vritable coup mont, probablement   ::mouarf:: 

Re bref ...

----------


## hegros

Bref, c'est la fameuse histoire de quand la force veut dire  la justice c'est quoi la justice et qu'elle finit (la force) par dire que c'est elle la justice...

----------


## ManusDei

> Bref, c'est la fameuse histoire de quand la force veut dire  la justice c'est quoi la justice et qu'elle finit (la force) par dire que c'est elle la justice...


Et sinon, c'est quoi tes sources ? Parce que pour l'instant, tu n'as rien pour tayer ce que tu prtends.

----------


## babaothe

> Et sinon, c'est quoi tes sources ? Parce que pour l'instant, tu n'as rien pour tayer ce que tu prtends.


Salut
les sources de hegros ?
Mais tu plaisantes, l, ou tu veux "rigoler" ?
La rponse est : sa seule pense (et elle vaut trs cher). C'est on ne peut plus vident ! Comment hegros pourrait-il avoir une vision errone des choses ? C'est littralement impensable, voyons !   ::D: 

Je viens d'ailleurs de prendre une sage dcision : dornavant, pour me tenir objectivement et valablement inform, je ne lirai plus que les messages et les affirmations diverses et varies de notre ami hegros  :;): 
Et j'pouserai SA pense car il m'a convaincu ! Il pense bien et mille fois mieux que tous les autres, lui, puisqu'il l'affirme  ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

> Et sinon, c'est quoi tes sources ? Parce que pour l'instant, tu n'as rien pour tayer ce que tu prtends.


Il y a en premier le juridique. Quel est l'quivalent d'un outrage  personne ayant une autorit publique pour un citoyen ? Outrage  la citoyennet ? Il y a moultes textes qui couvrent une catgorie de mtiers et leur donne un statut spcial donc si pour toi cela ce n'est pas une association justice-reprsentant de l'tat..


Et en quoi et  quel point ta source serait acceptable pour qu'elle n'taye pas plus rien que des ragots aprs tout ce n'est qu'un point de vue d'un ct ou de l'autre. Pour ma part je soutiens clairement la justice par rapport  la police ou agent d'tat en gnral ce qui  ne veut pas dire qu'elle ne soit pas toujours critiquable aussi..

----------


## hegros

> Salut
> les sources de hegros ?
> Mais tu plaisantes, l, ou tu veux "rigoler" ?
> La rponse est : sa seule pense (et elle vaut trs cher). C'est on ne peut plus vident ! Comment hegros pourrait-il avoir une vision errone des choses ? C'est littralement impensable, voyons !  
> 
> Je viens d'ailleurs de prendre une sage dcision : dornavant, pour me tenir objectivement et valablement inform, je ne lirai plus que les messages et les affirmations diverses et varies de notre ami hegros 
> Et j'pouserai SA pense car il m'a convaincu ! Il pense bien et mille fois mieux que tous les autres, lui, puisqu'il l'affirme


Remplace hegros par babaothe et tu as tout compris  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Ca devient purile par ici...

Que la justice et la police travaille ensemble, c'est tout a fait normal. Que des liens se cr entre les deux corps de mtier, c'est comprhensible galement.

Mais a mon avis, penser que les affaires sont ralenties par l'un ou l'autre des corps pour s'entraider, c'est plus grotesque qu'autre chose.

On parle ici d'excutants et non de dcideurs. Si les reprsailles juridiques sont ralenties, c'est le plus souvent pour protger un homme politique ou parce que "l'interet de l'tat" serait en jeu.

Si les deux policiers incrimin pour les gamins du transfo EDF n'ont un procs que depuis quelques jours de prvu, c'est bien pour protger Nicolas Sarkosy et ses dclarations. Les policiers sont sacrifi quand ils font des actions non conforme a l'agenda politique.

Bref, ne tapez pas sur les marionnettes, quand le marionnettiste leur fait faire des btises...

----------


## Invit

Re




> c'est bien pour protger Nicolas Sarkosy et ses dclarations. Les policiers sont sacrifi quand ils font des actions non conforme a l'agenda politique.


C'est propre  tous les gouvernements pass, prsent, futur (je sais je me rpte) quelque soit le pays, alors incrimin un tel n'a aucune valeur  part attis la haine envers une personne. 

Parce que vous croyez que les gouvernements prcdents (de gauche ou de droite) taient exemplaires ?

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, pour moi les gouvernements prcdents ct ceux de chirac... avant ca j'tais un peu jeune pour m'en occuper.

Je citait cet exemple pour illustrer cet etat de fait de toute facon pa&r pour incriminer sarko... il se debrouille trs bien sans moi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a en premier le juridique. Quel est l'quivalent d'un outrage  personne ayant une autorit publique pour un citoyen ? Outrage  la citoyennet ? Il y a moultes textes qui couvrent une catgorie de mtiers et leur donne un statut spcial donc si pour toi cela ce n'est pas une association justice-reprsentant de l'tat..
> 
> Et en quoi et  quel point ta source serait acceptable pour qu'elle n'taye pas plus rien que des ragots aprs tout ce n'est qu'un point de vue d'un ct ou de l'autre. Pour ma part je soutiens clairement la justice par rapport  la police ou agent d'tat en gnral ce qui  ne veut pas dire qu'elle ne soit pas toujours critiquable aussi..


L'quivalent de l'outrage au citoyen est l'outrage  personne.

Tu n'as toujours pas de source, rien que ton avis qui n'engage que toi, tay par que dale.
De mon ct j'ai un communiqu de presse d'un syndicat policier (donc un papier officiel), ainsi que la rponse d'un btonnier et un vice-btonnier, donc toujours un papier officiel.

Il y a moult textes qui couvrent une catgorie de mtiers (avocats, journalistes, mdecins par exemple) parce que dans les cas que je cite ces gens sont soumis au secret professionnel.

Edit : De plus sans excutif, qui enquterait ? Qui arrterait les accuss ?

----------


## babaothe

je crois tout simplement que nombreux devraient tre ceux qui trouveraient un intrt  ouvrir ce lien :
http://www.ado.justice.gouv.fr/php/page.php?ref=1b3
et  en consulter toutes les rubriques, pas uniquement celle ici affiche. Ils auraient ainsi un meilleur aperu des dispositifs existants, etc...

----------


## dams78

J'adore, la plus part parle d'un sujet qu'ils ne connaissent mme pas (moi le premier, normal ce n'est pas mon mtier) et quand on a un gars qui se prsente comme connaissant les procdures, on lui sort "non mais tais-toi, moi je sais comment a se passe je l'ai vu  TF1, et puis de toute faon je suis un anti-flic..."

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, pour moi les gouvernements prcdents ct ceux de chirac... avant ca j'tais un peu jeune pour m'en occuper.


ben voui, mais quand on parle de gnralits socitales ("_Policiers, CRS, et abus de pouvoirs_"), faut quand mme tre au courant de l'histoire.... pour mettre des jugements...


Sinon, c'est comme si je rsume la vie de tes parents a ce qui s'est pass depuis que tu es "conscient"...  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> ben voui, mais quand on parle de gnralits socitales ("_Policiers, CRS, et abus de pouvoirs_"), faut quand mme tre au courant de l'histoire.... pour mettre des jugements...
> 
> 
> Sinon, c'est comme si je rsume la vie de tes parents a ce qui s'est pass depuis que tu es "conscient"...


oui et non...

Etudier le pass, pourquoi pas.
En revanche, dans le cas prsent on avait encore le droit a l'argument massue... oui, mais c'etait pareil avant...

Donc, me basant sur les 15 dernires annes, je trouve que ca suffit. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a t des idiots qu'il est impossible d'voluer.

En plus, je souligne le fait que si c'tait fait avant(ce dont je ne doute as) ca restait cach au public aautant que possible. Maintenant c'est le rgne des politiciens qui n'ont mme plus conscience que oui, ca choque de savoir que l'on met 5 ans pour dcider de lancer un procs dans une affaire d'homicide.
Ce qui devrait tre une procdure automatique est retard le plus possible. 
Enfin, je ne comprend mme pas ou est la question. homicide = enqute = procs. aprs, procs ne veut pas dire condamnation. Je serais tout aussi choqu qu'ils soient condamns dailleur. Mais les familles ont le droit a ce procs qui eur donnera une rponse. et je souligne, c'est un DROIT.

----------


## Mat.M

> Depuis que je suis au Canada, j'ai l'impression de voir dans les journeaux franais une monte des violences policires assez importante.


huummm et ici y'a pas de violences policires ?   ::mrgreen:: :

-l'affaire Freddy Villanueva ?
Juste aprs il y a eu des meutes dans le nord de Montral.. 
A Toronto on n'en a peut-tre pas parl  ::mrgreen:: 

-les manifestants du sommet G20  Toronto qui se sont fait coffrer par la police , plus de 20heures de garde  vue sans pouvoir pisser ni boire  ::mrgreen:: 
Et par le plus grand des hasards la plupart des gens arrts taient des... qubecois , donc des gens qui ne comprenaient pas forcment l'anglais ou pas suffisamment pour tre  l'aise dans un tribunal en Ontario et prendre un bon avocat  ::mrgreen:: 




> De la mme faon, j'ai l'impression que les policiers dans leur ensemble se lachent de plus en plus et qu'il n'y a aucun signe de leur hierarchie pour leur faire comprendre qu'ils doivent tre plus exemplaires que les citoyens, et non pas des voyoux prsent pour la castagne...(ca fait limite holigan ou ultra  force...)


-qui aime bien chatie bien 
-et puis p'tet ben qu'il y a des gens qui provoque la police aussi...

----------


## hegros

> L'quivalent de l'outrage au citoyen est l'outrage  personne.


Cela n'a rien  voir et ce n'est pas le mme pouvoir




> Tu n'as toujours pas de source, rien que ton avis qui n'engage que toi, tay par que dale.
> De mon ct j'ai un communiqu de presse d'un syndicat policier (donc un papier officiel), ainsi que la rponse d'un btonnier et un vice-btonnier, donc toujours un papier officiel.


je ne considre pas ta source comme une rfrence donc pour moi tu n'as tay que dalle aussi sinon des ragots de syndicalistes. Je prfre prendre comme rfrence une coute d'une mission sur tf1/arte/france 3/... avec un avocat, procureur, magistrat et syndic policier avec dbat contradictoire plutt qu'un site sans.

Dj que je trouve que c'est un sujet de rigolos le dbat justice vs police alors je me marre plus qu'autre chose  lire les ractions.

----------


## pmithrandir

> -l'affaire Freddy Villanueva ?
> Juste aprs il y a eu des meutes dans le nord de Montral.. 
> A Toronto on n'en a peut-tre pas parl


Jamais entendu parl... mais c'tait avant que j'arrive.




> -les manifestants du sommet G20  Toronto qui se sont fait coffrer par la police , plus de 20heures de garde  vue sans pouvoir pisser ni boire 
> Et par le plus grand des hasards la plupart des gens arrts taient des... qubecois , donc des gens qui ne comprenaient pas forcment l'anglais ou pas suffisamment pour tre  l'aise dans un tribunal en Ontario et prendre un bon avocat


Justement, ici ca emeut les gens, il y a des procdure de justice lance, un branle bas mediatique, etc... En france, c'est normal de te coffrer sans raison en GAV, mme pas besoin de le justifier.

Aprs, pour les quebecois, au contraire c'est souvent les plus chanceux pour les tribunaux ontarien... il suffit qu'il demande atre serv en francais, et ca commence vitee a tre la merde parce que y a pas assez de personnel. Donc liste d'attente, et classement pour beaucoup plus d'affaires.(par exemple, les amendes qui sont donc annule, etc...)

Aprs, pour les "emeutes" du G20, c'etait pas trs beau a voir quand mme, et le premier jour les flics ont laiss faire. Jusqu'a ce que les politiques decretent que ca n'allait pas et le lendemain, charge gnrale...

----------


## ManusDei

> je ne considre pas ta source comme une rfrence donc pour moi tu n'as tay que dalle aussi sinon des ragots de syndicalistes.


C'est bien, quand on a rien  dire ni  dmontrer, on peut toujours dnigrer, au moins a vite d'avoir  prouver quoi que ce soit, ou d'avancer des arguments.




> Je prfre prendre comme rfrence une coute d'une mission sur tf1/arte/france 3/... avec un avocat, procureur, magistrat et syndic policier avec dbat contradictoire plutt qu'un site sans.
> 
> Dj que je trouve que c'est un sujet de rigolos le dbat justice vs police alors je me marre plus qu'autre chose  lire les ractions.


Pour le dbat contradictoire, j'en ai pas sous la main. Tu en as un toi ou tu es toujours tout seul avec moins que rien comme preuve ?

PS : j'attends toujours un lien, une preuve quelconque, quelque soit sa validit, autre que ton avis clair (mais par quoi ?).

----------


## souviron34

> oui et non...
> 
> Etudier le pass, pourquoi pas.
> En revanche, dans le cas prsent on avait encore le droit a l'argument massue... oui, mais c'etait pareil avant...
> 
> Donc, me basant sur les 15 dernires annes, je trouve que ca suffit. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a t des idiots qu'il est impossible d'voluer.
> 
> En plus, je souligne le fait que si c'tait fait avant(ce dont je ne doute as) ca restait cach au public aautant que possible.


Et c'est l o l'histoire a une importance  :;): 


Parce que si tu connaissais l'histoire, tu saurais que a n'a jamais t plus cach qu'aujourd'hui... 15 ans.... La Vime Rpublique a 55 ans....


Je ne justifie en rien, je dis juste que c'est un peu facile d'accuser les "gouvernements actuels" et les "drives actuelles"...

a c'est de la politique politicienne....  ::P: 



Et comme j'ai dit plus haut, si on replace dans le contexte historique, on s'aperoit qu'il y a depuis un peu plus d'un sicle une histoire de mfiance et de hargne rciproque entre la population et sa police...


C'est donc un problme de socit franaise, et non un problme de "politique actuelle"...

Voil o amne plus une connaissance un peu plus historique..

Et du coup, la solution est moins simple : il ne suffit pas de "changer le gouvernement" ou de "changer le prsident"...

 ::D:

----------


## Louis Griffont

Toutefois, *Souviron34*, sans remettre en doute que la mfiance entre la population et la police existe depuis longtemps (voir mme toujours) et pas qu'en France, il y a une drive ou amplification actuellement.

J'ai l'impression que nous sommes passs d'une peur du gendarme assez logique en soit,  une haine de l'autorit. Cette haine, entranant une dgradation des rapports entre Police et Population, et une monte sans prcdent de scnes de violence inimaginables il n'y a pas encore si longtemps.

Quand on parle d'une voiture brle afin d'attirer pompiers et policiers sur les lieux pour leur tirer dessus, je ne me souviens pas de telles choses, il y a10/15 ans !

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai l'impression que nous sommes passs d'une peur du gendarme assez logique en soit,  une haine de l'autorit. Cette haine, entranant une dgradation des rapports entre Police et Population, et une monte sans prcdent de scnes de violence inimaginables il n'y a pas encore si longtemps.


C'est pas toujours pertinent comme site, mais en juin il y avait eu un article intressant sur la terminologie, et surtout sur les changements d'appellation, qui changent le sens et la mission (comme les frappes "chirurgicales").
http://www.rue89.com/2010/06/03/les-...nocents-153449

----------


## pmithrandir

http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...ens_id=1444998

Un edito du monde qui reprend les mmes thme par rapport a une affaire de bobigny ou des policiers auraient imputer une de leur connerie a un innocent... scandale chez certains policiers qui ne comprennent pas le jugement... deja drangeant, mais raction du ministre... habituelle et lamentable selon moi...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Merci de remettre les choses dans leur contexte, on ne conteste pas les sanctions (qui sont justifies), mais la gravit de la peine alors que des dlinquants reconnues (trafic de drogues, etc.) sont relaxs.

----------


## hegros

> Bonjour
> 
> Merci de remettre les choses dans leur contexte, on ne conteste pas les sanctions (qui sont justifies), mais la gravit de la peine alors que des dlinquants reconnues (trafic de drogues, etc.) sont relaxs.


Quand vous parlez de dlinquants reconnues vous parlez de Al Capone aussi et tout ceux qui sont dans la liste noire comme les parrains de la mafia et compagnie ?

Alors dtes-nous, quel est pour vous la peine qu'il faudrait ? Une amende de 100 euros ? Une mise  pieds de 3 jours ? 

Je pense que nous n'avons pas la mme dfinition de la gravit car mentir et faire des faux quand on est des forces de l'ordre c'est trs grave d'autant plus grave que si c'tait un simple citoyen qui le faisait.

----------


## Acropole

> Je pense que nous n'avons pas la mme dfinition de la gravit car mentir et faire des faux quand on est des forces de l'ordre c'est trs grave d'autant plus grave que si c'tait un simple citoyen qui le faisait.


Moi je considre que c'est pareil. Mme dlit, mme peine. Pas d'avantage corporatiste, ni pour les uns, ni pour les autres.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme, c'est qu'un citoyen n'a pas la mme parole qu'un policier... le second est asserment et reput ne dire que la vrit...
Le citoyen risquait la perpetuit... sympa pour une manigance de flics ripoux...

Vous imaginez la difficult de ce mec si par exemple au moment des fait il tait tranquilement chez lui sans tmoin ? Va prouver que 7 policiers ont monter une manigance contre toi... Va trouver l'oreille attentive chez les policiers ou la justice ? Il a du bien s'amuser ce pauvre homme...

Donc oui, une supension est normale, la prison ferme galement.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les autres condamnation sont injuste ou pas assez lourde... on juge un procs et non pas toutes les affaires qui ne sont aucunement en relation avec celle ci.

De plus, comme disait un comentateur sur le figaro, les manifestations de policiers en arme ont un nom, l'insurection. Dans d'autres pays, les 200 collgues venus soutenir bruyament auraient tous eu une sanction administrative voir auraient t virer pour fautre grave.
Ils avaient le droit de venir, mais sans armes voir mme sans uniforme et sans girophare. (mais l'arme reste le plus important)

On est loin d'une justice galitaire dans notre pays...

Essayez d'aller dans une manif avec un fligue  la ceinture et vous allez voir la raction des flics...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour le coup, je suis d'accord avec *pmithrandir*, ces flics n'ont mme pas ce qu'ils mritent, car c'est trs grave, ce qu'ils ont fait.

Non seulement vis  vis du pauvre gars qui risquait sa vie alors qu'il n'avait rien fait, mais simplement  cause de l'image qu'ils vhiculent de leurs uniformes !

Et les 200 policiers qui sont alls faire le sige du tribunal, auraient mieux faits de soutenir les juges pour le coup et se dsolidariser de ces flics ripoux.

Quant  Hortefeux, il est temps pour lui de se ranger de la politique, je crois qu'il est compltement  cot de ses pompes (en passant, qu'il emmne son copain le nain, a nous fera du bien  ::aie::  )

----------


## el_socio

Je pense que je vais attendre un peu pour venir en vacances en France. Vos policiers font vraiment tres peur  ::calim2::

----------


## Loceka

C'est pas nouveau ce genre de comportement (cf Charonne) mais j'ai l'impression que c'est de plus en plus banalis, approuv par le gouvernement et encourag par de nouveaux textes de loi.

On n'a jamais vraiment t en dmocratie, mais on n'a jamais t aussi proche de la dictature, et c'est pas fini...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je pense que je vais attendre un peu pour venir en vacances en France. Vos policiers font vraiment tres peur


Faut pas lire trop d'infos de sites  2 balles surtout  ::roll:: 
Viens passer tes vacances en France sans crainte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

> Faut pas lire trop d'infos de sites  2 balles surtout 
> Viens passer tes vacances en France sans crainte


Le problme avec toi c'est que tout les sites sont  deux balles.
Peux tu donner la liste des sites pas  deux balles non contrl par l'tat avec des infos pas trafiques ?

----------


## Acropole

> Le problme avec toi c'est que tout les sites sont  deux balles.
> Peux tu donner la liste des sites pas  deux balles non contrl par l'tat avec des infos pas trafiques ?


Non, y'en a pas.
Ceux qui ne sont pas contrls par l'tat le sont par d'autres qui voudraient tre l'tat a sa place.

L'information est *forcment* trafique par celui la relaye. Personne ne la connait en entier et chacun la voit a sa faon.

Amusant que l'extrme gauche se plaigne de la police alors que ce courant politique a donn des trucs comme la stasi et le KGB.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le problme avec toi c'est que tout les sites sont  deux balles.


Tous, non, mais un truc qui se dfinit comme un site de "journalisme nogonzo" (sic) devrait enclencher chez n'importe quelle personne normalement constitue le dtecteur WBI (Warning, Bullshit Incoming  ::mouarf:: )

Et de manire gnrale, il faut se mfier de tous les sites journalistiques ou prtendus tels, ne serait-ce qu' cause de l'incomptence chronique de la plupart des personnes qui y crivent. Genre yahoo.fr hier pour qui les "scientifiques ont dcouvert M87" -_-




> Amusant que l'extrme gauche se plaigne de la police alors que ce courant politique a donn des trucs comme la stasi et le KGB.


Parce que le marxisme et le troskysme ne sont pas du tout la mme chose. C'est pour a que l'un a bti une super-puissance et l'autre a fini avec un pic  glace dans le crne...  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_socio

> Amusant que l'extrme gauche se plaigne de la police alors que ce courant politique a donn des trucs comme la stasi et le KGB.


Si on va par la, alors autant arreter tout de suite la discussion. Par exemple, je pourrais dire: "amusant que l'ump parle de liberte alors que ce courant politique a donne des trucs comme le nazisme".
J'ai du mal a comprendre ce mecanisme utilise par les reactionnaires. Et j'ai surtout du mal a comprendre pourquoi il semble encore fonctionner.
Avez-vous remarque que:
1. ce que les medias appellent le communisme sovietique, que les historiens appellent socialisme reel, a mis en place a peu pres l'exact inverse de la theorie communiste?
2. cela fait bien longtemps que la gauche a fait son mea culpa et a rejete toute filiation avec les vieilles dicatures socialistes, de russie et d'asie?




> Parce que le marxisme et le troskysme ne sont pas du tout la mme chose. C'est pour a que l'un a bti une super-puissance et l'autre a fini avec un pic  glace dans le crne...


Encore une fois, le regime mis en place par Staline n'avait de marxisme que le nom. Je rapelle que Marx n'a jamais parle d'economie planifiee, mais d'absence de propriete privee en ce qui concerne les moyens de production (pas absence totale de propriete privee), ce qui n'a jamais ete mis en oeuvre (sauf dans la region de Barcelone dans les annees 1936, avec un succes si dangereux pour l'ensemble de la classe dominante de la planete que l'experience a du etre reprimee et etouffee).

C'est difficile de parler de tout cela, car le communisme a ete tellement diabolise, et l'amalgame avec d'horrible dictatures si savament entretenu*, que personne ne parle plus de la meme chose lorque qu'on en parle. L'histoire est ecrite par les vainqueurs.

Mais le probleme, c'est qu'en evacuant tout d'un bloc, la theorie communiste (la dialectique) et les dictatures sovietiques, nous avons jete un ensmble d'outils qui nous aurait permis de comprendre ce qui se passe aujourd'hui (hadopi, loppsi, montee de l'extreme droite et de la reaction, "crises" economiques, etc.) et nous aurait fourni les moyens de lutter contre.

J'ai vu, dans un message dans le coin, quelqu'un qui proposait un nouveau parti politique ou un truc dans le style. J'ai pas tout compris, mais si l'intention est bonne, cette initiative est vouee a l'echec. Avant de chercher a convaincre les gens de voter, et de voter pour nous, il faudrait d'abord comprendre pourquoi ils ne votent pas, et pourquoi ils continuent a voter pour des gens qui mettent en place un systeme fascisant.

C'est le meme probleme avec les journalistes. Beaucoup sont honnetes et ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils sont accuses de collusion avec le pouvoir. Mais pour comprendre cela, il faudrait qu'il commence par comprendre le fonctionnement, au niveau fonctionnel, systemique, des institutions pour lesquelles ils travaillent.


* la propagande officielle des qu'il s'agit de communsime est hallucinante, digne de romans de science fiction. Par exemple, le fameux "livre noir du communisme" est sans doute le livre "d'histoire" le plus refute par les historiens, y compris ceux qui y ont participe, et pourtant il est un des plus utilise dans le combat ideologique. C'est ubuesque.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Encore une fois, le regime mis en place par Staline n'avait de marxisme que le nom.


Prends du caf avant d'crire s'il te plat, c'est pas drle l...




> Je rapelle que Marx n'a jamais parle d'economie planifiee


Ben c'est--dire que quand tu lis ses conclusions sur la source de la valeur ajoute dans un systme capitaliste, n'importe qui capable d'additionner 2 et 2 est capable de conclure que c'est la seule solution...




> (pas absence totale de propriete privee)


Ah, parce que tu crois qu'il y avait pas de proprit prive en URSS? Faudrait peut-tre que tu te renseignes un minimum sur le sujet avant d'crire des conneries plus grosses que toi...  ::roll:: 




> C'est difficile de parler de tout cela, car le communisme a ete tellement diabolise


Non, tu crois?  :;): 




> la propagande officielle des qu'il s'agit de communsime est hallucinante, digne de romans de science fiction. Par exemple, le fameux "livre noir du communisme" est sans doute le livre "d'histoire" le plus refute par les historiens


C'est pas un "livre" c'est un torchon. A mettre  la poubelle avec l'archipel du goulag, Mandelstamm et autres conneries du mme genre.

----------


## el_socio

grafikm_fr, je ne comprend pas ta reaction, ni ton message. Tu semble savoir de quoi tu parles, mais tu semble tenir absolument a ne pas comprendre ce que je dis et mal interpreter mes propos.
Tu es donc d'accord que Marx n'a jamais parle d'economie planifiee*, ce qui est deja enorme. La majorite des gens ne le croivent pas. Et c'est difficile a demontrer, car en fait, la seule facon de tomber d'accord serait qu'ils lisent Marx et qu'il le citent. Fait hautement improbable pour quelqu'un qui a choisi le resultat de son experience avant de la commencer.
Par contre, si je comprend bien ce que tu dis, il le dirait de fracon explicite, dans le sens ou il n'y aurait pas d'autre solution. La je ne suis pas d'accord. Une autre solution (que l'economie planifiee) est meme esquissee dans le manifeste du parti communiste: les conseils d'ouvriers. Ces memes conseils d'ouvriers (les fameux soviets), qui furent la premiere chose demantelee par Staline lorsqu'il arriva au pouvoir.

Ensuite, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait pas de propriete privee en russie stalinienne  ::koi::  
Bien au contraire, je considere que tout, meme les moyens de production, etait propriete privee car ce qui n'appartenait pas a des particulier appartenait a un etat dictarial, l'exact opposee de l'orientation collectiviste pronee par Marx (je dis bien "orientation", car il ne faut pas oublier la guerre ideologique tres rude de l'epoque entre les communistes (Marx, Engels) et les collectivistes (Proudhon, Bakounine, pour faire court)).


* bon en realite, il en a fait allusion dans son article sur la commune de Paris, lorsqu'il ecrivait que, selon lui, la plus grosse erreur des francais fut de ne pas avoir pris et utilise l'or de la banque nationale. Mais c'etait plus dans un esprit colelctiviste et temporaire que comme un principe etatique.

----------


## Acropole

> Si on va par la, alors autant arreter tout de suite la discussion. Par exemple, je pourrais dire: "amusant que l'ump parle de liberte alors que ce courant politique a donne des trucs comme le nazisme".


Et c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe. La gauche narrte pas d'accuser de drive fascisante la droite. Le discours de la gauche contre la droite est tout aussi haineux et partisan que la droite envers la gauche et le communisme. Mme si d'un cot comme de l'autre, certains, sont bien plus enclins au dialogue et au respect des autres opinions que la plupart.

Par exemple :




> J'ai du mal a comprendre ce mecanisme utilise par les reactionnaires.


Une petite insulte au passage.




> Et j'ai surtout du mal a comprendre pourquoi il semble encore fonctionner.


Un sous entendu d'intelligence limit, en suite.




> Encore une fois, le regime mis en place par Staline n'avait de marxisme que le nom.


Un dni des crimes de votre camp pendant qu'on appuis sur le pass de l'autre.




> Ce qui n'a jamais ete mis en oeuvre (sauf dans la region de Barcelone dans les annees 1936, avec un succes si dangereux pour l'ensemble de la classe dominante de la planete que l'experience a du etre reprimee et etouffee).


Une suppose perfection de vos idaux sur les autres.




> C'est difficile de parler de tout cela, car le communisme a ete tellement diabolise, et l'amalgame avec d'horrible dictatures si savament entretenu*,


Une thorie du complot cherchant  dcrdibiliser toute critique.

Fin des exemples.

On est dans une guerre politique dans laquelle la dmocratie n'est qu'un systme. Chaque camp prtend que sa vision des choses est non seulement la meilleur mais aussi la seule valable. On  le droit de voter pour qui on veut mais si on est intelligent, progressiste, moderne et humain on a pas le choix.
Entendre : les autres sont cons, arrirs, passistes et inhumains.
a te drange que ce genre de discours soit renvoy  l'expditeur ? Moi pas.
Il est inutile de faire autre chose dans le contexte actuel (genre, depuis quelques milliers d'annes).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu es donc d'accord que Marx n'a jamais parle d'economie planifiee*, ce qui est deja enorme. La majorite des gens ne le croivent pas.


Pour les croyances, c'est  l'glise que ca se passe  :;): 
Mais une fois que t'as compris l'analyse sur la valeur ajoute, tu fais trs vite la conclusion que la seule faon de faire c'est que les acteurs conomiques s'changent leur production au prix cotant. C'est comme a que le modle conomique sovitique tournait.




> Une autre solution (que l'economie planifiee) est meme esquissee dans le manifeste du parti communiste: les conseils d'ouvriers. Ces memes conseils d'ouvriers (les fameux soviets), qui furent la premiere chose demantelee par Staline lorsqu'il arriva au pouvoir.


Ah bah oui, mais sinon a allait tre un joyeux bordel et l'industrie allait rester dans un tat proche de zro absolu. Et il y avait 100 ans de retard  rattraper. Donc le VKP(b) a pris la seule dcision qui s'imposait. Et Staline n'est pas le seul dans l'histoire puisqu'il tait de trs loin pas la seule personne  dtenir le pouvoir  ce moment-l.




> Bien au contraire, je considere que tout, meme les moyens de production, etait propriete privee car ce qui n'appartenait pas a des particulier appartenait a un etat dictarial


Tous les historiens morts viennent de se retourner dans leur tombe et cinquante historiens vivants viennent de faire une crise cardiaque en lisant une connerie pareille.




> et les collectivistes (Proudhon, Bakounine, pour faire court)).


Arrte d'appeler un chat un "petit animal flid aux griffes rtractiles".  :;): 
"Collectivistes"? Anarchistes avec une tendance au terrorisme, oui.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Et c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe. La gauche narrte pas d'accuser de drive fascisante la droite. Le discours de la gauche contre la droite est tout aussi haineux et partisan que la droite envers la gauche et le communisme. Mme si d'un cot comme de l'autre, certains, sont bien plus enclins au dialogue et au respect des autres opinions que la plupart.


En mme temps c'est bien la droite qui fait reculer  marche forc nos droits et liberts depuis 15 ans ...

L'article 4 de la LOPPSI par exemple c'est de la censure tatique pure et dure. Il n'y a aucun diffrence de fond, *absolument aucune*, entre Napolon III qui pouvait censurer de livres ou des journaux sans s'expliquer et Sarkozy qui va pouvoir faire de mme avec les sites web.

Alors ok a se contourne facilement sauf que la majorit des gens sont des billes en informatique et changer de serveur DNS pour eux a va tre tendu.

'fin bref ... Voil quoi ... Ya quand mme des faits concrets qui poussent  qualifier l'UMP d'anti-chambre du FN.

----------


## Acropole

> En mme temps c'est bien la droite qui fait reculer  marche forc nos droits et liberts depuis 15 ans ...
> 
> L'article 4 de la LOPPSI par exemple c'est de la censure tatique pure et dure. Il n'y a aucun diffrence de fond, *absolument aucune*, entre Napolon III qui pouvait censurer de livres ou des journaux sans s'expliquer et Sarkozy qui va pouvoir faire de mme avec les sites web.
> 
> Alors ok a se contourne facilement sauf que la majorit des gens sont des billes en informatique et changer de serveur DNS pour eux a va tre tendu.
> 
> 'fin bref ... Voil quoi ... Ya quand mme des faits concrets qui poussent  qualifier l'UMP d'anti-chambre du FN.


Et le soutiens de Ben Ali par la gauche ? Les coutes de l'lyse ? Le rainbow warrior ? Et j'en passe...

La gauche supprimera-t-elle la LOPPSI une fois de retour au pouvoir ?
A mais non, suis-je bte, s'ils ne le font pas c'est que ce sont des infiltrs de droite.

"Oy oy, braves gens, nous avons dcouvert le grand secret qui rsoudra tous les problmes de l'humanit. Dans sa perfection ahurissante, le communisme apportera bonheur, richesse, bonne sant et flicit  toute la plante pour les milliards d'annes  venir, jusqu la fin des temps. Le paradis sur terre est pour demain, votez communistes et vous serrez des gens biens."

La mme pour le capitalisme, videmment.

----------


## Marco46

J'ai pas dit que la gauche tait irrprochable. C'est des pourris comme les autres. Je disais juste qu'on peut comprendre que de + en + de personnes qualifient l'UMP de fachos quand on voit ce qu'ils nous pondent ...

----------


## el_socio

Acropole, tu interpretes mes ecrits de bien etrange facon. Quand je dis "je ne comprend pas", ca veut dire "je ne comprend pas", et pas "vous etes tous des cons". Je viens discuter ici car justement, je sais que je vais y trouver des gens de droite, avec qui je vais pouvoir confronter mon point de vue. C'est donc que je repecte le votre, sinon je ne m'y interesserais pas. Et pour moi, reactionnaire n'est pas pejoratif, mais c'est un fait. Je m'excuse si pour vous ce terme est insultant, mais c'est comme moi quand on me design comme gauchiste, ce n'est pas insultant, c'est un fait, avec tous les exces, assumes, que le terme comporte.

grafikm_fr, il est evident que dans ta volonte d'etre en desaccord avec moi, tu n'as pas essaye de comprendre ce que je voulais dire sur la propriete en russie stalinienne. C'est dommage, le thme de la propriete, et en particulier dans un contexte d'autocratie, est passionnant et peut mener assez loin.

C'est complique tout ca. Si je dois m'excuser et me justifier du simple fait de ne pas etre d'accord avec vous avant de pouvoir parler du fond des choses, en fait, ca va pas etre possible. Mais bon, j'aurais essaye.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## Acropole

Il va falloir que vous appreniez que vous vous exprimez dans un contexte. Si vous vantez le communisme (ou n'importe quel autre idologie politique, religieuse, philosophique etc.) ce serra forcment compris en tenant compte de ce qu'il en est dit par ailleurs et en fonction de l'histoire.
Ne venez pas vous tonner qu'on vous parle de Staline si vous parlez de communisme. Tout comme on parlera de la crise  tout aptre du capitalisme, quand bien mme il suit une voie capitaliste diffrente.
Des mots comme communisme, capitalisme, socialisme, nationalisme ne veulent rien dire tant donn le nombre de courants et interprtations possibles.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> grafikm_fr, il est evident que dans ta volonte d'etre en desaccord avec moi


Non c'est juste que tu cris avec des erreurs factuelles normes.




> C'est dommage, le thme de la propriete, et en particulier dans un contexte d'autocratie, est passionnant et peut mener assez loin.


A part que l'URSS n'tait pas une autocratie, mais bon...  ::P:

----------


## Lucky94

> bah oui serieux, le flic ici il ne te demande JAMAIS tes papiers, il a le sourire et il est plutot content de te renseigner si tu es perdu...
> 
> A la base, un flic ca doit etre quelqu'un qui rassure, pas quelqu'un qui fait peur... Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient cette image en France.
> 
> Bien sur, je ne parle pas du mec qui a du shit dans la poche qui lui sera toujours stress... je parle du mec lambda qui a peur ou pas de se faire emmerder pour rien.


Personnellement, je n'ai pas peur de la Police. Quand je croise les policiers, je ne suis pas stress, au contraire ils me rassurent. Je suis plus stress lorsque je croise certains "individus". Jamais un policier ne m'a agress... par contre j'ai t agress par des "individus". Je pense tre un "mec lambda".

----------


## Gnoce

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas peur de la Police. Quand je croise les policiers, je ne suis pas stress, au contraire ils me rassurent. Je suis plus stress lorsque je croise certains "individus". Jamais un policier ne m'a agress... par contre j'ai t agress par des "individus". Je pense tre un "mec lambda".


Sauf quand t'es jeune (et donc jeune conducteur) et que tu portes une casquette, qu'est ce que j'ai pu me faire arrter et fouiller  ::aie:: . En plus je 'voyageais' pas mal entre dpartement, jtaie une cible pour la douane volante  ::aie:: .

M'enfin bon, ils m'ont jamais agress, c'est juste lourd  force. Depuis que j'ai plus de A au c*l ni de casquette, je pourrais faire passer de la drogue  l'aise  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## el_slapper

> Sauf quand t'es jeune (et donc jeune conducteur) et que tu portes une casquette, qu'est ce que j'ai pu me faire arrter et fouiller . En plus je 'voyageais' pas mal entre dpartement, jtaie une cible pour la douane volante .
> 
> M'enfin bon, ils m'ont jamais agress, c'est juste lourd  force. Depuis que j'ai plus de A au c*l ni de casquette, je pourrais faire passer de la drogue  l'aise .


+1

j'ai dj saut les tripodes de la RATP gare du nord(avant qu'ils ne les remplacent par des portes) parceque j'avais oubli ma carte orange. Devant la police du rail. Je portais une cravate et je suis blanc. Ils n'ont pas os intervenir. Imaginez un type basan portant sweat  capuche et casquette faisant pareil.  ::aie::  pour lui.

----------


## Jon Shannow

a me rappelle quand j'habitais  Marseille. J'avais une vieille R16 grise dont la peinture n'tait pas... terrible. Bref, une voiture qui avait l'air de sortir des quartiers nord de la ville. 

Ben, le nombre de fois que les flics me faisaient signe de m'arrter, puis, quand il me voyait (blanc de blanc  ::mouarf:: ) me faisait signe de repartir sans un contrle.  ::ccool::

----------

